# enttäuschende Kampfanimationen



## Leoncore (2. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe WAR Fans. Nach dem ich den aktuellen Januar Newsletter mir durchgelesen habe und ja einige Sachen recht positiv finde, so wurde ich doch beim aktuellen Podcast sehr enttäuscht und stutzig. In diesem Video werden verschiedene RvR Kämpfe gezeigt. Doch statt das man richtige Ausweich/Blockanimationen in den Kämpfen erkennen kann, das aufprallen der Gegner oder das klirren der Klingen hört, sieht man stattdessen nur wie Chars plumb ohne irgendwelche richtigen Animationen durch andere Spieler durchschlagen, keine Zauberanimationen wo man denkt "Dat is ma geil" oder sonst irgendetwas und mal ganz ehrlich: DAS GEHT VIEL BESSER!

Diese Art von Animationen hab ich schon Ende 2005/Anfang 2006 in einem ersten Video gesehen und seither scheint sich nix geändert zu haben. Deswegen möchte ich jetzt gerne versuchen etwas zu unternehmen, damit dies geändert wird. Ich denke das es noch andere Spieler gibt, die aktuell damit unzufrieden sind und Leute die in der Beta sind, könnten ja mal diese Sache vortragen, bzw. in den Beta Foren versuchen weitere Spieler zu gewinnen, die der selben Meinung sind. Nur gemeinsam hat man eine Chance, das in der Beziehung etwas geändert wird und seit mal ehrlich, ihr wollt doch auch das WAR die neue Referenz im RvR MMOG Sektor wird. Also ran an die tasten und last uns gemeinsam versuchen etwas zu bewegen.

EDIT: Ich meine natürlich das Produktionsvideo, nicht den Podcast.^^


----------



## Tikume (2. Februar 2008)

Ausweich und Blockanimationen passend zum Kampf hatte schon Daoc. Ich glaube kaum dass sie bei Warhammer da drunter liegen werden.


----------



## gultis (2. Februar 2008)

hier lohnt es sich vieleicht mal den vergleich mit wow zu wagen .... in dem video standen sie so gut wie nur rum , in wow rennt man rum un die meisten hüpfen dazu was das zeug hält ich denk dadurch wirkt es einfach nur dinamischer , man wird sehen wies dan ingame auschaut aber ich denke (hoffe) nich das es so bleibt


----------



## Leoncore (2. Februar 2008)

Naja wenn sie das Spiel wirklich im 2 Quartal releasen wollen, dann wird in der Sache wohl nix mehr kommen und viele Leute die auf WAR warten kann ich auch nicht vestehen, ich hab wirklich das Gefühl das sich jeder mit allem zufrieden gibt und jeder der Verbesserungsvorschläge macht oder etwas kleines Kritisiert kriegt minus Punkte aufgedreht, das kanns doch nicht sein. Mal ehrlich, ich brauch keine Grafik wie in AoC, ich find die Grafik noch ganz anständig, hier und da müssen noch Licht-und Schattenspielereien eingebaut werden, damit das ganze nicht zu steril aussieht. Aber wenn ich mitten im Kampf bin, dann will ich auch ein solches Gefühl haben. Es kann doch nicht sein das die Chars so wie jetzt rumstehen, der Gegner zuschlägt und noch nicht mal versucht wird dem Schlag auszuweichen oder zu parieren. Das kommt mir alles vor wie bei ner billigen Schlägerei in nem Italo Western. Ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube da wird nix mehr kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Efgrib (2. Februar 2008)

hab den pod auch gesehen, aber ich kann mich nicht dran erinnern, das gesagt wurde, das das bilder aus der aktuellen beta sind...


----------



## -Hannibal- (2. Februar 2008)

paul barnett hat doch am anfang gesagt das es kein rvr video ist sondern nur n kleiner ausschnit aus einer 30 min   präsentation ist
wenn sich die spieler dann noch unterm kampf bewegen wird des ganze schon etwas flotter


----------



## Terkes (2. Februar 2008)

gultis schrieb:


> hier lohnt es sich vieleicht mal den vergleich mit wow zu wagen .... in dem video standen sie so gut wie nur rum , in wow rennt man rum un die meisten hüpfen dazu was das zeug hält ich denk dadurch wirkt es einfach nur dinamischer , man wird sehen wies dan ingame auschaut aber ich denke (hoffe) nich das es so bleibt




Hast du dir schonmal die pre-videos damals von WoW angeguckt ? Da hüpften die Spieler auch nicht durch die Gegend sondern standen ''Dumm'' rum :-) 
Zu den Animationen sei nur gesagt, abwarten und Tee trinken, ich denke nicht das die Final sind.


----------



## Splin (2. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube auch, dass man sich darüber überhaupt keine Gedanken machen sollte bevor die Entwickler verbindlich sagen, dass sich das Spiel im Endstadium der Pre-Release Entwicklung befindet. Außerdem kann ein Spiel noch so tolle Animationen haben und trotzdem schlecht sein, von daher ist es mir wurst ob da irgendwer eine mehr oder weniger passende Animation schiebt. 
Und wo wir schon beim Vergleich mit WoW sind - dynamisch sind die wenigsten Animationen davon ... wenn man mit einer 2h-Waffe auf einen Zentaur zB draufkloppt und er ausweicht macht er auch nicht mehr als ein kleines Schulterzucken. Darauf kann ich genauso gut verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferox21 (2. Februar 2008)

Ich kann mich nur den anderen anschließen. Bei dieser Kurzpräsentation wurde ja noch extra darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich um unfertiges Material zu Präsentationszwecken hadelt. Und gerade die fehlenden Sounds sind hier extrem irritierend.

Das einzige was den Screenshots bisher aber fehlt ist irgendein Beleuchtungssystem. Selbst das sehr alte WoW schaut das besser aus, auch wenn hier ja mit "gemalten" Schattentexturen getrickst wird. Auch fehlt mir noch ein großflächiger Bodenbewuchs. Das sieht man auch bei Blizzards Spiel was so ein paar Pflanzenbitmaps am Boden für Athmosphäre ausmachen...


----------



## AhLuuum (2. Februar 2008)

Stand im Newsletter nicht irgendetwas von "Dieses Video soll kein Werbe-Video sein, sondern einige PvP-Szenen enthalten." Irgendwo steht da noch, dass dieses Video grafisch nicht aufgepusht wurde, eben WEIL es kein Werbe-Video sein soll.

"Zweites Quartal" bedeutet, dass die Entwickler noch knappe 5 Monate haben, und denkst du wirklich, dass die Entwickler sich bis dahin die Eier schaukeln?


----------



## Varek Varsson (2. Februar 2008)

Also ich denke mal abwarten und Tee trinken.
Die werden schon nicht mit Müll auf den Markt los gehen. Jeder ist sich doch bewusst wieviele MMO´s oder anderes Zeug es gibt, da wird man kaum ein Spiel auf den Markt werfen was aussieht wie ne beta von Mario aus den 90ern.

Keine Sorge die Wissen was sie tun, sonst würden sie nicht den Job machen den sie haben!


----------



## Sagardo (2. Februar 2008)

Ich denke auch , dass die Animationen nicht das Finale sind, was sie uns bieten werden.
Falles dem doch so sein sollte und unser Sterntaler sieht das hier, sollte er das weitergeben.
Denn nach Endprodukt sieht das echt nicht aus.

Aber wie gesagt ich denke das sind Platzhalter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jabor (2. Februar 2008)

Mal wieder ein total unqualifizierter und total bescheuerter kommentar, wenn du WAR nicht magst, dann schau dir die posts dazu nicht an und schreib keine scheiße. Zum thema: ich hab das video heute auch angeschaut und man muss wirklich sagen dass es alles noch ein bisschen langweilig und nicht dynamsich gewirkt hat, aber wie schon vorredner gesagt haben : es ist ein zumsammenschnitt aus einer präsentation, es wird nicht erwähnt wann das video entstanden ist und bis zur (warscheinlichen) veröffentlichung des spiels sinds ja mindestens noch 3 monate. also kopf hoch, ich bin sicher das wird im fertigen spiel viel besser aussehen und auseredem haben wir endlich mal was zu den karrierebäumen erfahren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In dem sinne : WAR IS COMMING!
Gruß: Jabor


----------



## -Hannibal- (2. Februar 2008)

W.A.R > WoW ...


----------



## Kevvulk (2. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Wunder es ist ja "Warhammer"
> 
> Aus Warhammer wird sowieso nichts, ich Verstehe nicht warum Manche Leute dieses Spiel Mögen?
> 
> ...



jaja, das beste farmer spiel der welt, WoW ist nix anderes als ein Diablo 3D Online mit Monatskostem, so wie du nicht verstehen kannst das einige leute warhammer mögen kann ich nicht verstehen wie einigen Leuten WoW wirklich spass machen kann, da grade im Highend wenig abwechslung ist (was anderes als stundenlang die gleichen bosse abfarmen tut man da ja nicht). Aber wayne falsches thema dafür.

Back to topic:

ich denke mal das die noch was an den animationen machen,obwohl ich auch nix übertriebendes haben will. wie schon einige geschrieben haben, abwarten und tee trinken.

btw. ich bekam schon wieder kein Newsletter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildshadow (2. Februar 2008)

jaja das sieht Mythik doch ähnlich....lassen die War-Community im dunkeln
also wenn man sich paar gameplay-vids anguckt (youtube, etc.) kommt das ganze schon ein bischen besser rüber. Ich glaub nicht einmal ob hinter den Chars in dem video des monats überhaupt echte Menschen stecken. Von daher glaub ich nicht, dass das so öde ausschaun wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn ich gewusst hätte was in wow-bc drinsteckt, dann hätt ichs mir nie gekauft....so ein crap
blizz sollte schon anfangen neue wetteranimationen zu entwickeln (Wind mit herumfliegenden Blättern, Nacht....) 
damit man sieht wies um den server bestellt ist, auf dem man seinen 80er Char hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (2. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> ich Verstehe nicht warum Manche Leute dieses Spiel Mögen?



Sagen wir es so: Dem Stil deines Posts nach zu urteilen haben schon ne Menge Leute Warhammer gespielt, bevor du überhaupt in Planung warst.



> Ich binn mir Sogar ganz sicher das "Warhammer" niemals so Viel Erfolg haben wird wie das Beste Onlinespiel der Welt wie   World of Warcraft.



Ja, das hoffe ich sogar, dann bleiben mir in WAR Typen wie du erspart. Erfreu dich an deinem Disney-Fantasy-Szenario bei WoW und bleib da.

@Topic: Der goldene Grundsatz: "Du sollst ein Spiel nicht vor dem Release loben" gilt genauso umgekehrt. Bevor ich nicht weiß, was im fertigen WAR drin sein wird oder nicht sehe ich wenig Ansatzpunkte für Verbesserungsmöglichkeiten und Kritik.


----------



## Leoncore (2. Februar 2008)

Ja gut, stimmt schon. Vielleicht ist es jetzt einfach noch zu verfrüht sich darüber sorgen zu machen und mit fünf Monaten Entwicklungszeit, besteht ja noch genügend Spielraum. Außerdem können ja solche Details noch nachgereicht werden. Trotzdem würde ich mich langsam mal freuen, ein aktuelles hochauflösendes Video der aktuellen Beta bestaunen zu dürfen, das finde ich ist EA Mythic den warteten Spielern schuldig und wenn es nur  ein paar Minuten wären.


----------



## jabor (2. Februar 2008)

da hast du verdammt nochmal recht !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feinkost (2. Februar 2008)

Hund schrieb:


> Der besteht aus einem recht umfangreichen HTML-Inhalt, bei mir landete er anfangs auch automatisch im Junk-Ordner bis ich ihn da entdeckte.


mein gmx acc hat den newsletter auch nicht bekommen
zum glück hab ich noch n zweiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardoo (2. Februar 2008)

er will was unternehmen..lol


----------



## Sukiz (3. Februar 2008)

> Ja gut, stimmt schon. Vielleicht ist es jetzt einfach noch zu verfrüht sich darüber sorgen zu machen und mit fünf Monaten Entwicklungszeit, besteht ja noch genügend Spielraum. Außerdem können ja solche Details noch nachgereicht werden. Trotzdem würde ich mich langsam mal freuen, ein aktuelles hochauflösendes Video der aktuellen Beta bestaunen zu dürfen, das finde ich ist EA Mythic den warteten Spielern schuldig und wenn es nur ein paar Minuten wären.



ein pic mit allen details + licht/schatten effekte würd mir schon reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (3. Februar 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> er will was unternehmen..lol



Ich wüsste nicht was daran witzig wäre, in solchen Sachen müsste man gemeinsam als Com viel mehr druck machen. Aber gut bin mal gespannt auf die Endfassung.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (3. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Du meinst Wohl "Warhammer" mit Disney Szenario.
> 
> WORLD OF WARCRAFT   4 EVER




So dumm, dass es einem die menschliche sprache nicht ermöglicht einen ausdruck dafür zu finden


Duke Nukem wär jetzt nich schlecht... Kopf abreißen und in den hals scheißen!


----------



## Feinkost (3. Februar 2008)

This schrieb:


> So dumm, dass es einem die menschliche sprache nicht ermöglicht einen ausdruck dafür zu finden
> Duke Nukem wär jetzt nich schlecht... Kopf abreißen und in den hals scheißen!


dem kann ich mich nur anschließen
ps: also wer sich den stress mit blizz "4 EVER" antun möchte viel spass...


----------



## -Haihappen- (3. Februar 2008)

Es sind wohl noch zu viele Sachen nicht fertig um sich jetzt schon zu beschweren - ich schließe mich Tikume an und sage, die werden sich schon nicht selber unterbieten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raknal (3. Februar 2008)

Ich sage es mal so : selbst wenn sie den aktuellen Release Termin einhalten , was ich nicht glaube , dann haben sie noch eine menge zeit so etwas wie animationen einzubauen.Sowas kommt wenn ich mich nicht irre bei einem spiel dieser art im entwicklungsprozess sowie so ziemlich am ende.
Außerdem , wenn meine errinerung mich nicht täuscht , wurde mal gesagt das die Animationen immernoch platzhalter sind und deswegen so...naja bescheiden aussehen.
Ich schließe mich einfach meinen vorrednern an und Vertraue da den entwicklern das sie es hinbekommen.
Achja @ Violator dein Ziel die leute hier zu Provozieren hast du erreicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg Raknal


----------



## Pente (3. Februar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Es sind wohl noch zu viele Sachen nicht fertig um sich jetzt schon zu beschweren - ich schließe mich Tikume an und sage, die werden sich schon nicht selber unterbieten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau so seh ich das auch ... wenn es bei Release immernoch so ist kann man sich ja beschweren, aber solang noch nichtmal der Gamerelease in greifbarer Nähe ist braucht man sich um Animationen wenig Gedanken machen ... die ganzen Partikeleffekte z.B. kommen eh erst bei voller Grafik zur Geltung.


----------



## Masarius (3. Februar 2008)

*Tee trinkt*
...
....
.....
Violator du bist lustig =) , dann post hat mir fast ein grinsen entlockt aber auch nur fast. 
Was machst du in einem Forum? Musst du nicht Tränke ect. für deinen nächsten sinnlosen Raid farmen, für Items die in nem halben jahr soviel wert sind wie die Aufhaltbare Macht? Los geh weg *wegschiebt* 
Er schreibt damit sich die War Community aufregt, dummerweise kann ich mich nicht aufregen weil ich noch bissl müde bin, da ich gestern mein Rl ausgenutzt hab und nicht brainafk Tränke/Kräuter gefarmt hab. Jedem das seine...



Naja die Animationen sind halt bissl "dünn" aber wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben, das ist kein Werbevid. und soll jediglich bissl was ausm momentanen Spiel zeigen. Naja ich hab in WoW im "Getümmel" nie drauf geachtet ob da bei jemand die Schulter zuckt um so zu erkennen ob er ausgewichen ist ^^. Klar das gehört aber trozdem rein und das wird sicherlich noch kommen. Abwarten, chilln, Tee trinken, Spaß haben in War =)


----------



## floyo123 (3. Februar 2008)

Keiner geht hin und sagt einem heranwachsendem Kind im Mutterleib, deine Performance war scheiße du hast dich nicht genug bewegt und es sah unspektakulär aus.

Ist zwar jetzt weit hergeholt aber ihr könnt kein unfertiges Projekt bewerten.

Natürlich kommt das alles noch!


----------



## !Jo (3. Februar 2008)

Animationen sind schon wichtig... das macht die ganze Sache dynamisch, so sieht das halt aus, als ob alle 3 Sekunden einer auf den anderen haut *gähn*

Muss mich aber da Tikume anschließen... die werden DaoC über- nicht unterbieten, also steht das sicher noch auf der To-Do-Liste.


----------



## wildshadow (3. Februar 2008)

meiner meinung nach wollten die nur moral, wut etc.  aufbaun um zu zeigen was für geile attacken die draufhaben
Die stehn alle voreinander und dreschen aufeinander ein ohne sich zu bewegen...
vllt hat man deswegen das ausweichen weggegeben damit jeder schlag wut, moral etc generiert
und lebenspunkte werden die wohl auch kaum verloren haben die toten am boden gehörn sicher zur lokation vom verbrannten altdorf
von daher....steht sicher noch alles offen wie das gameplay aussehen wird

*habt ihr gesehen* was für ein geiles mechanisches ding in der gegend rumsteht
damit die suche leichter ausfällt: *Minute 1:28 vom Videos des Monats*
damit, denke ich, erledigt sich das mit dem pet bei der ordnung weil ich glaub das ist ein maschinisten teil
wenns schon bekannt ist, tuts mir leid das ichs angesprochen habe
(im hintergrund ist noch so eine art portal was stark nach magus ausschaut, aber vllt gehört das nur zur location)
aber das sind alles spekulationen von mir


----------



## colamix (3. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so: Dem Stil deines Posts nach zu urteilen haben schon ne Menge Leute Warhammer gespielt, bevor du überhaupt in Planung warst.



der war gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke ein Team braucht max 1-2 Wochen um neue Animationen einzufügen. in sachen animationen mach ich mir da also keine sorgen. mir macht es nur sorgen mit den ganzen casts/meleeattacken usw. wenn ich zb die videos vom schamanen ansehe sehe ich nur das er diesen grünen bollen rum haut und nen healcast hat aber sonst sieht man fast keine offensive zauber.


----------



## Skylla (3. Februar 2008)

floyo123 schrieb:


> Keiner geht hin und sagt einem heranwachsendem Kind im Mutterleib, deine Performance war scheiße du hast dich nicht genug bewegt und es sah unspektakulär aus.


Sehr cool! <weglach>

Du hast Recht. Alles nur Spekulationen im Moment. Ich habe viele Jahre DAoC gespielt und muss sagen, was die Jungs da an Grafik und Animationen aufgetischt haben, war schon genial. Alle, die DAoC noch kennen, können sich auch an das Grafik-Update erinnern. 

Die wissen schon, was sie tun. Und ich denke, Warhammer wird auf gar keinen Fall schlechter werden. Besser als die Grafik, die Animationen und der Sinn des Spiels von WoW wird es sowieso. Schlechter geht nicht ... ich spiele seit über einem Jahr auch nur noch aus Langeweile und Fast-Verzweiflung wegen des langen Wartens auf Warhammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (3. Februar 2008)

Skylla schrieb:


> Die wissen schon, was sie tun. Und ich denke, Warhammer wird auf gar keinen Fall schlechter werden. Besser als die Grafik, die Animationen und der Sinn des Spiels von WoW wird es sowieso. Schlechter geht nicht ... ich spiele seit über einem Jahr auch nur noch aus Langeweile und Fast-Verzweiflung wegen des langen Wartens auf Warhammer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Genauso schauts aus!! 

Schlechter als WoW wird es definitiv nicht werden, es sei denn man stellt kurzfristig Menschen wie den "Violator" ein, also äußerst unwahrscheinlich. ;-)


----------



## Shintuargar (4. Februar 2008)

Shiv0r schrieb:


> Genauso schauts aus!!
> 
> Schlechter als WoW wird es definitiv nicht werden, es sei denn man stellt kurzfristig Menschen wie den "Violator" ein, also äußerst unwahrscheinlich. ;-)



Sowas habe ich schon vor dem Release von Hellgate gehört (auch wenn das ja nun gar nichts mit MMORPG zu tun hat). Und was ist es geworden? Ein mittelmäßiges Spiel. Ich warte auch auf Warhammer, aber nachdem ich bei einem Kumpel bissel Beta gezockt hatte, habe ich gar nicht mehr so die Lust drauf. Klar, es ist eine Beta, deshalb warte ich dennoch die finale Version ab.

Und noch zu dem einen Kollegen: Wenn dir WoW echt keinen Spaß mehr macht und du nur noch die Zeit  bis Warhammer überbrücken willst, dann tust du mir echt leid. Mit dem gesparten Geld und der Zeit könnte ich eine Menge mehr anfangen. Und komm mir nicht mit ingame Freunden, da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten auch außerhalb eines Spiels zu kommunizieren. Ehrlich, wie kann ich Geld für etwas ausgeben was mir NULL Spaß macht. Verstehe ich nicht und ehrlich gesagt glaube ich dir auch nicht, dass du NULL Bock mehr auf WoW hast.

Zu guter Letzt: Solange EA da irgendwie seine Finger im Spiel hat, bin ich vorsichtig. Auch hier wieder der Verweis zu Hellgate und dem, was man vor dem Release so gelesen und gesehen hat und dem finalen Produkt...


----------



## Theroas (4. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Wunder es ist ja "Warhammer"
> 
> Aus Warhammer wird sowieso nichts, ich Verstehe nicht warum Manche Leute dieses Spiel Mögen?
> 
> ...




Wenn dieser Typ Spieler draußen bleibt, hat WAR gute Chancen ein tolles Spiel zu werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (4. Februar 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Sowas habe ich schon vor dem Release von Hellgate gehört (auch wenn das ja nun gar nichts mit MMORPG zu tun hat). Und was ist es geworden? Ein mittelmäßiges Spiel.



Genau. HG:L ist ein mittelmäßiges Hack'n'Slay. WoW ist ein mittelmäßiges MMO. Beides kann Spaß machen, muss es aber nicht. Also ich sehe nicht, in welcher Hinsicht HG:L enttäuscht hat. Wer den großen Hit oder WoW-Killer erwartet hat - selbst Schuld wenn man auf den Community-Hype hört.



> Ich warte auch auf Warhammer, aber nachdem ich bei einem Kumpel bissel Beta gezockt hatte, habe ich gar nicht mehr so die Lust drauf. Klar, es ist eine Beta, deshalb warte ich dennoch die finale Version ab.



Ich werd WAR spielen, weil ich ein Fan des Warhammer-Hintergrunds bin, da kanns noch so schlecht werden, allein die Chance mal als Dunkelelf ein paar ulthuanische Tölpel umzunieten reicht mir als Motivation. Ist immer nur eine Frage des Standpunktes und der Erwartung.


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2008)

Wie es nun letztendlich wird, das muss erst das Release zeigen. Und dann ist dann auch weniger die Frage wie es am Anfang ist, sondern mehr wie es nach 3 Monaten Spielzeit so aussieht.
Ausserdem gibt es auch noch nicht unbedeutende soziale Faktoren (findet man Freunde bzw. eine gute Gilde?) die für das Spielerlebnis entscheidend sind.
Darüberhinaus verändert sich ein Spiel und seine Community dann ja auch noch über die Monate/Jahre.

Was auch nicht zu unterschätzen ist: Man kann sich alles reinziehen was es an theoretischen Infos zu einem Spiel kommt, in der Realität zeigt sich dann oft dass der Knackpunkt ganz woanders liegt als man es zuvor eingeschätzt hätte.


----------



## Yenwer (4. Februar 2008)

Masarius schrieb:


> *Tee trinkt*
> ...
> ....
> .....
> ...



langsam erkennen es die Leute, ich auch ....

So und was die Grafik, angeht, was juckt mich wie es jetzt aussieht oder auch später, ich will ein Spiel, daß:

- abwechslungsreich, fantasievoll, fordernd, spannend ,... ist
- in dem ich mehr Entscheidungsmöglichkeinte für meine Char habe ...
- in dem ich Handwerk ausüben kann, ohne 5 Endbosse legen zu müssen um etwas herzustellen, was eh nichts taugt
- in dem der Hintergrund, nicht nach Raid / Bossen angepasst wird
- in dem PVP und PVE, was taugen
- wo ich keine Ruf brauch um mir einen Teller Suppe kaufen zu können
- wo farmen ein Fremdwort ist
- wo Spieler sich artikulieren können, und auch etwas Erziehung und Anstand von ihren Eltern erfahren haben
- wo man nicht zaubern kann, wenn mal motorisch-gestört durch die Gegend hüpft
- in dem das was ich mir erarbeite auch etwas wert ist und es auch nach einer Erweiterung bleibt
- und mir fallen wohl noch viele Sachen ein

also alles was man vom Ich-hab-das-bessere-lila-Item-aber-dafür-weniger-Verstand-und-viel-mehr-ruf-WOW, niemals erwarten wird.

WAR hat Beta-Grafik, WOW ist für Beta-Spieler 

cu in WAR


----------



## Shintuargar (4. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Genau. HG:L ist ein mittelmäßiges Hack'n'Slay. WoW ist ein mittelmäßiges MMO. Beides kann Spaß machen, muss es aber nicht. Also ich sehe nicht, in welcher Hinsicht HG:L enttäuscht hat. Wer den großen Hit oder WoW-Killer erwartet hat - selbst Schuld wenn man auf den Community-Hype hört.



Naja, bei HG:L war es nicht nur die Community, Bill Roper hat schon seinen Teil dazu beigetragen. Aber genau das meinte ich, die Community redet sich selbst immer so in den Wahn, dass ich wetten könnte, dass in den ersten Tagen nach dem WAR-Release etliche Mecker und Heulthreads eröffnet werden. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die meisten von den "echten" Warhammer Fans als WoW-Kiddys abgestempelt werden (und somit nicht besser sind als die), werden viele auf den Boden der Tatsache zurückgeholt.

Wie ist es denn jetzt? WAR wird genauso ähnlich wie bei HG:L als DER WoW-Killer emporgehoben. Sämtliche Kritiken werden abgewürgt, teils mit einer Beta-Begündung. Was aber, wenn es in der Releaseversion noch genauso ist? Was, wenn man plötzlich merkt, dass manche Dinge besser in WoW gelöst sind? Ich spiele nun bald 20 Jahre Games, seit 2000 auch online und es wird nie das perfekte Spiel geben. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, die Leute erwarten ein WoW ohne PvE mit DAoC PvP. Wird es nicht.

Ich habe mich mal mit einem glühenden EVE-Online Spieler unterhalten, der lacht sich über Spiele wie WoW oder WAR tot. Gut, kann ich nicht so beurteilen, da EVE mir doch zu komplex war und ich es nicht lange gespielt habe. Ist allerdings schon eine Weile her, eventuell ist es jetzt auch zugänglicher.



> Ich werd WAR spielen, weil ich ein Fan des Warhammer-Hintergrunds bin, da kanns noch so schlecht werden, allein die Chance mal als Dunkelelf ein paar ulthuanische Tölpel umzunieten reicht mir als Motivation. Ist immer nur eine Frage des Standpunktes und der Erwartung.



Weisst du, das find ich völlig in Ordnung. Deswegen bin ICH skeptischer was WAR angeht, weil mich widerum das Warcraft Universum fasziniert (seit Warcraft - Humans & Orcs). Du hast völlig recht, es ist eine Frage der Erwartung. Aber manche steigern sich zu sehr da rein, und wenn diese Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden, ist man enttäuscht. Aus diesem Grund gehe ich neutral an WAR und auch WotLK ran, wobei ich weiß, was ich bei dem WoW-Addon bekomme. Ich benötige keine großen Neuerungen, MIR macht es so Spaß wie es ist. Unglaulich, oder? Allein deshalb ist WoW für mich ein gutes Spiel. Vielleicht schafft WAR es ja auch, den Funken überspringen zu lassen. Dann spiele ich halt beides.

Ich bin mal gespannt, was passiert wenn WAR nicht das Spiel wird, was manche erwarten. Schreiben die dann hier und in die anderen WAR-Foren "Aion is coming"?. Und wenn Aion dann nix ist, geht es weiter mit "XY is coming".


----------



## Satus (4. Februar 2008)

Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, ist noch viel Zeit zum Release. Das Material, welches wir sehen stammt aus BETA (oder Alpha?) Versionen. Klar das dann noch nicht alles perfekt implementiert ist.




Shintuargar schrieb:


> ...
> Wie ist es denn jetzt? WAR wird genauso ähnlich wie bei HG:L als DER WoW-Killer emporgehoben. Sämtliche Kritiken werden abgewürgt, teils mit einer Beta-Begündung. Was aber, wenn es in der Releaseversion noch genauso ist? Was, wenn man plötzlich merkt, dass manche Dinge besser in WoW gelöst sind? ...



Ich habe HG:L nie als WoW Killer angesehen. Es war doch absehbar das es ein D2 Clone sein wird.

Wildes Item sammeln nach D2 Manier - um alle wenigen Features zu nutzen monatlich Geld abdrücken.... Hmmm.... hast Recht, so sehr viel mehr bietet WoW auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Sagardo (4. Februar 2008)

> Du hast völlig recht, es ist eine Frage der Erwartung. Aber manche steigern sich zu sehr da rein, und wenn diese Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden, ist man enttäuscht. Aus diesem Grund gehe ich neutral an WAR und auch WotLK ran, wobei ich weiß, was ich bei dem WoW-Addon bekomme. Ich benötige keine großen Neuerungen, MIR macht es so Spaß wie es ist. Unglaulich, oder? Allein deshalb ist WoW für mich ein gutes Spiel. Vielleicht schafft WAR es ja auch, den Funken überspringen zu lassen. Dann spiele ich halt beides.



Ja stimmt ich weiss auch , was man bei WOW für 40 Euro ! bei dem Addon bekommt.
Nichtmal ein Viertel des Umfangs von WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Eine neue Klasse, 5 neue Gebiete, ein neues BG und ein paar neue Instanzen und das ganze für 40 Euro.
Das beste an der Sache ist aber, dass es hunderttausende von Fanboys gibt, die das Addon jetzt schon seit Monaten vorbestellt haben, wobei noch nichteinmal ein Bruchteil an Infos über WOLTK bekannt ist.
Man zeigt den Kunden 3 Monate nachdem man die Preorder anbietet Artworks !
Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich, wer ist denn hier Fanboy ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sammel mal die Infos zu Wräs of se litschking und vergleiche sie mit den Infos zu WAR, was übrigens wahrscheinlich nur 5 Euro mehr kosten wird (dafür aber einen Freimonat hat) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja , dieser Thread ist von einem WARtenden erstellt worden und er äussert kritik zu WAR.
In der Beta wurden Burgen, Türme und Belagerungswaffen zugefügt als Reaktion auf Kritik der WARtenden in der Beta.

Die Themen werden hier im WAR-Bereich schon recht gut angespochen und ergründet , mal von den sehr kompetenten Beiträgen der WOW-Spieler abgesehen ^^

Und falls WAR nichts wird , mein Gott dann spiele ich was anderes oder gehe mehr mit Freunden weg und mache ein bis zwei Abende mehr etwas mit meiner Freundin.
Keine Sorge ICH stürze nicht in eine Depression oder schreie dann "AION IS COMING".

P.S. warum werden die Addons eigentlich mit englischen Titeln in Deutschland verkauft, wenn doch schon Eigennamen ins Deutsche übersetzt werden in dem Spiel ?


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2008)

Einen "Wow Killer" wird es so schnell nicht geben, dafür hat das Spiel zuviele Abonennten und die sind da alle sicher nicht nur mangels Alternativen.
Aber es muss eh kein Killer werden, eine gesunde Spielerbasis reicht vollkommen aus und wenn man alle vorhanden Servernamen auswendig weiss hat das ja auch Vorteile.

Wie das Spiel wird muss sich zeigen, die Animationen werden aber sicherlich nicht über Erfolg oder Misserfolg bestimmen, egal wie sie nun werden.


----------



## Aelthas (4. Februar 2008)

Yenwer schrieb:


> langsam erkennen es die Leute, ich auch ....
> 
> So und was die Grafik, angeht, was juckt mich wie es jetzt aussieht oder auch später, ich will ein Spiel, daß:
> 
> ...



und du glaubst wirklich das kann WAR alles bieten.... wovon träumst du Nachts?
In nem fast reinen PvP-Spiel, keine Cs und Kiddy-Gemeinde? Unglaubhaft.
Kein Item-Reset bei nem Addon? Unmöglich. 
WoW ist auch sehr abwechslungsreich und fantasievoll, wenn man sich drauf einlässt.
Kein farmen? Wird es bei WAR mit Sicherheit auch geben, sonst könnte man ja jedem zu Spielbeginn einen voll ausgestatten Char geben... also Utopie.
Bei Handwerk und Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten muss ich dir Recht geben. Aber da hat man seit Bc bei WoW wenigstens endlich mehrere nützliche Skillbäume in jeder Klasse zu Verfügung.

Ach und deine kindischen Beleidigungen gegenüber anderen Spielern zeigen doch nur das du der von dir beleidigten Spielergruppe selbst angehörst.

Aelthas/Frank


----------



## Sagardo (4. Februar 2008)

> und du glaubst wirklich das kann WAR alles bieten.... wovon träumst du Nachts?



Muss ich dir recht geben, das ist mehr eine Wunschliste als Fakten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Kein Item-Reset bei nem Addon? Unmöglich.



Blubb , sammel mehr MMO-Arfahrung und du wirst sehen , dass es geht.
Denn nicht jedes Spiel besteht aus Items, Items und Items 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Kein farmen? Wird es bei WAR mit Sicherheit auch geben, sonst könnte man ja jedem zu Spielbeginn einen voll ausgestatten Char geben... also Utopie.



Denke ich auch , wird es geben allerdings lange nicht in dem Umfang.




> und du glaubst wirklich das kann WAR alles bieten.... wovon träumst du Nachts?
> In nem fast reinen PvP-Spiel, keine Cs und Kiddy-Gemeinde? Unglaubhaft.



Naja Kinder sind lieber in einem Spiel wo es ihnen einfach gemacht wird zu gewinnen und da bietet WOW ja eine super Grundlage durch das total überzogene Equipt und die tolle Arena, wo sie die Punkte mit ihren Freunden direkt vegleichen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mordenai (4. Februar 2008)

_*Über Geschmack kann man streiten - oder auch nicht. Ganz nach Geschmack.*_
-Werner Mitsch-

...ich denke mehr muss nicht gesagt werden...


----------



## Golgoroth67 (4. Februar 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Naja wenn sie das Spiel wirklich im 2 Quartal releasen wollen, dann wird in der Sache wohl nix mehr kommen und viele Leute die auf WAR warten kann ich auch nicht vestehen, ich hab wirklich das Gefühl das sich jeder mit allem zufrieden gibt und jeder der Verbesserungsvorschläge macht oder etwas kleines Kritisiert kriegt minus Punkte aufgedreht, das kanns doch nicht sein. Mal ehrlich, ich brauch keine Grafik wie in AoC, ich find die Grafik noch ganz anständig, hier und da müssen noch Licht-und Schattenspielereien eingebaut werden, damit das ganze nicht zu steril aussieht. Aber wenn ich mitten im Kampf bin, dann will ich auch ein solches Gefühl haben. Es kann doch nicht sein das die Chars so wie jetzt rumstehen, der Gegner zuschlägt und noch nicht mal versucht wird dem Schlag auszuweichen oder zu parieren. Das kommt mir alles vor wie bei ner billigen Schlägerei in nem Italo Western. Ich weiß nicht, aber ich glaube da wird nix mehr kommen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Woher willst Du eigentlich Deine Weisheiten nehmen? Aus einem Video? Glaubst Du Du bekommst in einem Video den aktuellen Stand der Beta zu Gesicht? Dein Gefühl, dass sich jeder mit allem zufrieden gibt, beziehe ich wesentlich stärker auf WoW, als auf War. Andere Games die was auf sich halten, hätten z.B. schon lange ein Grafikupdate gespendet, wie es jetzt bei so vielen anderen Games war. Mit allem zufrieden geben, klar: mit einem Hack and Slay, dass im Endgame von Instanzen und Item sammeln lebt und das es seit 2005 noch nicht geschafft hat, seine Klassen vernünftig auszubalancieren?

Wie wäre es wenn Du Dir ein Urteil erlaubst, wenn Du das Game letztlich mal gesehen hast? Vor allem bezüglich Deiner Aussage, dass jeder der Verbesserungsvorschläge macht Minus-Punkte "aufgedreht" kriegt, denn das ist ja mal völliger Unsinn. Was Du hier tust ist nicht kritisieren, sondern etwas schlecht machen, über das du nix weisst außer den Infos aus veralteten Videos.


----------



## Walton (4. Februar 2008)

wie das spiel aussieht,wenn es fertig ist..weiss keiner von uns..ob Beta gespielt,oder nicht!
die entwickler wissen wahrscheinlich selbst noch nich wie es fertig aussieht...wahrscheinlich kommen noch Sachen dazu...manches wir dnoch gestrichen..verändert...überarbeitet..nochmal verändert..usw^^
Man muss sich einfach überraschen lassen...ich bin von haus aus skeptisch...weil soooo oft irgendwelche Versprechungen gemacht werden,die dann doch wieder ganz anders aussehn...ob WoW,WaR oder AoC..als Beispiele!!
Letzendlich kommt es auch einfach auf die spieler an wie sich so ein Projekt nach Release entwickelt...WaR wird (genauso wie WoW) am anfang sicherlich nich Perfekt sein,aber mit der Zeit und der community im rücken kann sich was tolles entwickeln!!

einfach abwarten wie es weitergeht..viel spass beim spielen und diskutieren^^

mfg walton


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2008)

Aelthas schrieb:


> Kein Item-Reset bei nem Addon? Unmöglich.



Mhm, dann habe ich das Unmögliche schon mehrfach gesehen in verschiedenen Spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Februar 2008)

Violator schrieb:


> Ist ja auch kein Wunder es ist ja "Warhammer"
> 
> Aus Warhammer wird sowieso nichts, ich Verstehe nicht warum Manche Leute dieses Spiel Mögen?
> 
> ...


OLOLO! OPFER! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Sorry, das mußte raus)


----------



## Humunculus (4. Februar 2008)

Ich würd nix auf irgendwelche Podcasts geben.
Die macher zeigen doch eh nur Käse. P. bernett labert 20min nonsense usw. Genau wie bei AoC wo aber der community etwas der kragen geplatzt ist nach der letzten verschiebung und sie im moment zumindest mal mit mehr informationen rüberkommen.
prinzipiell wiederholen sich die macher aller mmo permanent und preisen immer "ganzganzganz tolle sachen" an wie, moral, rvr, aber wenn man dann mal wirklich was genauer haben will is auf einmal sendepause.
allerdings müssen die macher aller anstehenden mmo mal ein wenig in die puschen kommen, war hat für mich im mom eher was von duke nukem forever dank den verschiebungen als was von einem wowkiller


----------



## Leoncore (4. Februar 2008)

Golgoroth67 schrieb:


> Woher willst Du eigentlich Deine Weisheiten nehmen? Aus einem Video? Glaubst Du Du bekommst in einem Video den aktuellen Stand der Beta zu Gesicht? Dein Gefühl, dass sich jeder mit allem zufrieden gibt, beziehe ich wesentlich stärker auf WoW, als auf War. Andere Games die was auf sich halten, hätten z.B. schon lange ein Grafikupdate gespendet, wie es jetzt bei so vielen anderen Games war. Mit allem zufrieden geben, klar: mit einem Hack and Slay, dass im Endgame von Instanzen und Item sammeln lebt und das es seit 2005 noch nicht geschafft hat, seine Klassen vernünftig auszubalancieren?
> 
> Wie wäre es wenn Du Dir ein Urteil erlaubst, wenn Du das Game letztlich mal gesehen hast? Vor allem bezüglich Deiner Aussage, dass jeder der Verbesserungsvorschläge macht Minus-Punkte "aufgedreht" kriegt, denn das ist ja mal völliger Unsinn. Was Du hier tust ist nicht kritisieren, sondern etwas schlecht machen, über das du nix weisst außer den Infos aus veralteten Videos.




Dann frage ich mich, warum man für ein "Video des Monats" veraltetes Material nimmt und noch speziell auf den PVP Kampf zugeschnittenes?! Da hätte ich lieber ein schönes Video des aktuellen Standes der Ulthuan Landschaften gesehen. Ehrlich, diese Videos sollte ja schon Werbung sein. Allerdings, so alt kann es nicht sein, da Altdorf im Video vorkommt und die Entwickler laut Bericht im November/Dezember daran arbeiteten. So viel zum aktuellen Stand und schlecht machen tue ich das Spiel nicht. Ich wollte nur die Community dazu aufrufen, das Leute die in der Beta sind vielleicht in den offizielen Foren oder was weiß ich die Animationen ansprechen könnten und ob da noch was gemacht wird. Immerhin haben sie in Sachen Burgen auch auf die Com gehört. Ja klar, diese Sache ist wesentlich spielerelevanter als die Animationen, aber mal vorschlagen ginge doch. Aber wenn die Sache nur zwei Wochen dauern würde, dann bin ich auch zuversichtlich das diese noch verbessert werden.


----------



## colamix (4. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Einen "Wow Killer" wird es so schnell nicht geben, dafür hat das Spiel zuviele Abonennten und die sind da alle sicher nicht nur mangels Alternativen.
> Aber es muss eh kein Killer werden, eine gesunde Spielerbasis reicht vollkommen aus und wenn man alle vorhanden Servernamen auswendig weiss hat das ja auch Vorteile.
> 
> Wie das Spiel wird muss sich zeigen, die Animationen werden aber sicherlich nicht über Erfolg oder Misserfolg bestimmen, egal wie sie nun werden.



Wenn Mythic mit War alles richtig macht wird War ein WoW Killer. Nur ich finde es naiv wenn Leute sagen WoW ist das beste Spiel und wirds immer bleiben. Ich meine es kommt immer etwas besseres und ich denke das es mit War nun an der Zeit ist mal ein neues gutes Mmo auf den Markt zu bringen. Ich war selber War hasser und hab auch gesagt WoW 4ever allerdings nach umfangreichem informieren muss ich sagen das War viel mehr bietet.

Das Spiele wie Herr der Ringe Online auch als WoW Killer gehandelt wurden ist zwar irgendwie klar, weil die wow gegner das so hervorrufen. Allerdings war das für mich nicht gerade logisch weil ich von vorn herein wusste das Hdro nicht so super wird. Mal ehrlich wieviele Spiele von Kinofilmen sind gut?? Zudem war ich kurz in der Beta und hab das Spiel sofort wieder deinstalliert weil ich sofort gesehen hab das ich da doch lieber wow spiele.

Wenn Mythic das Gameplay super umsetzt (like WoW) die Grafik noch ein klein wenig pusht, den PvP Content super umsetzt und noch ein paar hübsche Animationen einfügt wird War wohl leicht auf platz 2 der top mmos kommen können und nach ner zeit vllt sogar wow vom tron stoßen.


----------



## Tikume (4. Februar 2008)

colamix schrieb:


> Wenn Mythic mit War alles richtig macht wird War ein WoW Killer. Nur ich finde es naiv wenn Leute sagen WoW ist das beste Spiel und wirds immer bleiben. Ich meine es kommt immer etwas besseres und ich denke das es mit War nun an der Zeit ist mal ein neues gutes Mmo auf den Markt zu bringen. Ich war selber War hasser und hab auch gesagt WoW 4ever allerdings nach umfangreichem informieren muss ich sagen das War viel mehr bietet.



Das ist vollkommener Unsinn. Und Du musst unterscheiden zwischen Qualität des Spiels und den aktiven Abonnements. Und was die Abozahlen angeht wird Warhammer Online kein Wow Killer werden.

Ultima Online ist z.B. besser als Wow und Wow hat nunmal trotzdem mehr Abos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2008)

Also erstmal glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft jemand, dass das WoW-Addon 40 Euro kostet? Das wird sich je nach Händler wieder bei 25 Euro bewegen. Was sind denn das für Argumente bitte? Einerseits wird sich gewundert, wieso Mythic so schleppend mit Infos rausrückt (aber da sicher noch mehr kommt) und im Gegenzug werden die ebenfalls spärlichen Infos von WotLK als final bezeichnet und als alles was das Addon bietet. Mal abgesehen davon dass wir hier von einem Fullgame und einem Addon sprechen. Ein Addon erweitert nunmal lediglich vorhandene Spielinhalte. Auch ein mögliches WAR-Addon wird das Spielkonzept nicht revolutionär drehen, sondern auch nur erweitern. Also Sargado, nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, auch wenn beides Obst ist.

Nur weil du, colamix, HdRO nicht toll findest, gibt es genug die es besser als WoW finden oder deshalb überhaupt kein Interesse an WAR haben. Wenn "euch" WoW keinen Spaß macht, ist das doch ok. Aber es gibt Leute wie mich denen das Konzept super gefällt. Diese Begeisterung nach 3 Jahren muss WAR bei mir erstmal wecken und halten können. Ich lasse mich überraschen.

Im Übrigen wollte ich keinen direkt ansprechen, was den Hype um HG:L anging. Bin ja froh, dass es hier einige realistisch gesehen haben. Aber es gab auch andere, sogar seitenlange Threads vor dem Release zu dem Thema "HG:L b4sh0rt WoW in Grund und Boden". Ich spiele HG:L selbst ab und an, aber an die Begeisterung zu WoW kommt es nunmal nicht ran. Und ich persönlich finde schon, dass da Welten zwischen liegen.

Naja, mal sehen. Aber vermutlich bin ich in manchen Augen einfach zu blöd um ein Spiel wie WAR zu mögen, wenn es mir dann doch nicht gefallen sollte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS@Tikume: Da ich Ultima Online auch gespielt habe, muss ich sagen das ich dir da nicht zustimmen kann. Aber auch hier ist das der unterschiedliche Geschmack, eben wie es ihn auch bei den Musikrichtungen gibt. Ein UO in modernem Gewand lockt heute keinen mehr hinter dem Ofen hervor. Mich würde nur interessieren, ob du der Meinung bist das WAR Ultima Online toppen wird?


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Februar 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Also erstmal glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft jemand, dass das WoW-Addon 40 Euro kostet? Das wird sich je nach Händler wieder bei 25 Euro bewegen. Was sind denn das für Argumente bitte? Einerseits wird sich gewundert, wieso Mythic so schleppend mit Infos rausrückt (aber da sicher noch mehr kommt) und im Gegenzug werden die ebenfalls spärlichen Infos von WotLK als final bezeichnet und als alles was das Addon bietet. Mal abgesehen davon dass wir hier von einem Fullgame und einem Addon sprechen. Ein Addon erweitert nunmal lediglich vorhandene Spielinhalte. Auch ein mögliches WAR-Addon wird das Spielkonzept nicht revolutionär drehen, sondern auch nur erweitern. Also Sargado, nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, auch wenn beides Obst ist.



Naja, auch ein Addon kann etwas völlig neues bieten, bzw. die Inhalte die bei WoW in einem Addon verkauft werden, gibts in anderen Spielen als Content-Patch dazu. Der Frisör z.B. ist so ein Feature, dass man auch wesentlich früher in einem solchen Patch hätte integrieren können.

Die Arena war ja auch in WoW ein Beispiel dafür, dass man etwas einfügen KANN, das das Spielprinzip um einen komplett neuen Faktor erweitert. Auch wenn ich die Arena absolut nicht leiden kann und sie am liebsten wieder rausgepatcht sehen würde. Des weiteren sind mir Dinge wie neue Rassen oder Klassen wesentlich lieber, als noch zig Raidinstanzen, die ich letztendlich eh nie sehen werde.



> Wenn "euch" WoW keinen Spaß macht, ist das doch ok. Aber es gibt Leute wie mich denen das Konzept super gefällt. Diese Begeisterung nach 3 Jahren muss WAR bei mir erstmal wecken und halten können. Ich lasse mich überraschen.



Dieses "sich überraschen lassen" dürfte wohl das Klügste sein, was man sich vornehmen kann. WoW ist zudem sicher auf seine Art und Weise toll, aber ich sehe es aktuell in einem Niveau-Abgrund verschwinden. Insofern muss für mich WotLK erstmal beweisen, dass es WoW wieder wirklich spielenswert machen wird. Und da reichen mir 10 neue Levels und neue Items nicht aus. Da hat WAR den Vorteil, dass es die bessere Hintergrundwelt bietet und allgemein Abwechslung bedeutet, was auch schonmal Pluspunkte gegenüber WoW sind, egal wie am Ende das Spiel selbst aussieht.



> Im Übrigen wollte ich keinen direkt ansprechen, was den Hype um HG:L anging. Bin ja froh, dass es hier einige realistisch gesehen haben. Aber es gab auch andere, sogar seitenlange Threads vor dem Release zu dem Thema "HG:L b4sh0rt WoW in Grund und Boden". Ich spiele HG:L selbst ab und an, aber an die Begeisterung zu WoW kommt es nunmal nicht ran. Und ich persönlich finde schon, dass da Welten zwischen liegen.



Wenn du davon sprichst, dass du die Begeisterung von WoW bei HG:L erwartest, dann ist das auch nichts anderes, als würdest du in letzterem einen WoW-Killer erwarten. HG:L ist eine Art Sci-Fantasy-Diablo und deswegen fehlen dort allein die Möglichkeiten die es in WoW gibt. Insofern ist es schon klar, dass man da nur enttäuscht werden kann.



> Naja, mal sehen. Aber vermutlich bin ich in manchen Augen einfach zu blöd um ein Spiel wie WAR zu mögen, wenn es mir dann doch nicht gefallen sollte...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



So sachlich wie du Kritik formulierst würde ich nicht von "zu blöd" sprechen, das Prädikat haben Leute verdient, die andere Games als WoW aus Prinzip flamen. Letztendlich ist "WoW oder WAR?" eine Geschmacksfrage, die von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängt.

Aber einige Kritikpunkte an WAR die gerne von WoW-Fanboys vorgetragen werden sind tatsächlich so blöd, dass man sie nicht stehen lassen kann. Zum Beispiel Dinge wie "WAR ist doch bloß ne schlechte WoW-Kopie", "WAR hat den Hintergrund von WoW geklaut" (Klassiker, bei dem sich mir immer der Magen umdreht) oder "WAR ist doch so Sch..., dass sie die Beta abbrechen mussten"


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2008)

Da habe ich mich wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt, natürlich kann ein Addon etwas neues einführen. Aber meistens sind das eben Kleinigkeiten, zum Beispiel die Arena. Was ich meine, dass am Grundprinzip groß nichts geändert wird. Es gibt einen neuen Kontinent, 10 neue Levels usw., also alles was das Grundspiel auch geboten hat. Das Grundprinzip eben erweitert. WAR hingegen bietet ein völlig anderes Konzept und ist ein Vollpreisspiel, natürlich gibt es dort mehr bzw. andere Features. Ich denke, ein WAR Addon wird auch nur ergänzen, aber nicht allzu viel neues einführen.

Ich verstehe was du meinst. Jemand, der die großen Raidinstanzen nicht sehen kann, für den ist das Spiel irgendwann einfach langweilig. Ich hingegen raide (wieder) regelmäßig und das mit Leuten, die ich teilweise seit Release kenne. Logisch, dass ich da ein anderes Spielgefühl bekomme. Naja, und ich twinke leidenschaftlich gerne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie gesagt, ich werde WAR garantiert spielen und das auch länger. Das Konzept dahinter finde ich interessant, nur fand ich diverse Videos und auch das kurze Beta-Gastspiel bei einem Kumpel nicht so prickelnd. In der Beta von WoW war das ganz anders, da war ich mir sicher, das wird geholt. WoW und WAR gleichzeitig schließt sich ja nicht aus, und eventuell macht mir WAR auch mehr Spaß. Dann werde ich mich bei WoW halt nur auf einen Char beschränken.

Wegen der Begeisterung zu HG:L hast du mich missverstanden. Ich spiele HG:L manchmal ganz gern, aber spätestens nach einer Stunde reicht es mir auch, während ich mich bei WoW manchmal selbst bremsen muss nicht noch länger vor der Kiste zu sitzen. Soll heißen, HG:L hatte nicht den selben Effekt wie WoW. Mal abgesehen davon, dass der gute Billy Boy selbst HG:L in Teilen mit WoW oder MMORPGs verglichen hat, habe ich natürlich keinen WoW in London erwartet. Unkompliziertes Schnetzeln hatte ich erwartet und auch bekommen. Die jeniegen, die sich irgendwie mehr erwartet hatten, haben auch am lautesten geflamt und plötzlich war WoW wieder gut genug bzw. warten Sie nun auf andere Games.

Ich muss nicht flamen, wozu auch? Ich interessiere mich für alle MMORPGs. An sich gibt es sogar noch ein Spiel, was mich noch mehr reizen würde als WoW und das ist eben EVE Online. Dieses Sci-Fi Setting liegt mir, nur ist es so dermaßen komplex, dass ich da keine Lust habe in meiner Freizeit mich da "reinzuarbeiten". Da hat eben WoW u.a. bei mir gepunktet, es ist unkompliziert. Wie WAR wird, muss man abwarten. Derlei Spiele kann man nicht in 20 Minuten beurteilen, und ich hoffe ja irgendwie noch einen Beta Key zu bekommen um länger zu spielen.

Im Übrigen sollte man bei plumpen Provokationen von angeblichen WoW-Spielern einfach nicht reagieren, leider gibt es genug die einfach nur Beachtung wollen, egal wie. Nur die folgenden Reaktionen darauf treffen dann auch Spieler, die einer Community nichts böses wollen. Und wer liest sschon gern schlechtes über sein Lieblingsspiel?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir das Video gestern auch mal angeschaut. So schlimm fand ich die Animationen nicht. Sie wirkten in der Tat etwas plump und unspektakulär. Aber da hab ich schon schlimmeres gesehen. Jedoch wohl wahr, dass man sich von so einem Titel mehr wünschen darf.

WAR werd ich mir sicher allein schon wegen der Neugier anschauen. Allerdings freue ich mich mehr auf Age of Conan. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (5. Februar 2008)

> Also erstmal glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft jemand, dass das WoW-Addon 40 Euro kostet? Das wird sich je nach Händler wieder bei 25 Euro bewegen. Was sind denn das für Argumente bitte? Einerseits wird sich gewundert, wieso Mythic so schleppend mit Infos rausrückt (aber da sicher noch mehr kommt) und im Gegenzug werden die ebenfalls spärlichen Infos von WotLK als final bezeichnet und als alles was das Addon bietet. Mal abgesehen davon dass wir hier von einem Fullgame und einem Addon sprechen. Ein Addon erweitert nunmal lediglich vorhandene Spielinhalte. Auch ein mögliches WAR-Addon wird das Spielkonzept nicht revolutionär drehen, sondern auch nur erweitern. Also Sargado, nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, auch wenn beides Obst ist.



Das WOW-Addon wird im Augenblick aber Aktuell für 40 Euro angeboten Hier, NATÜRLICH muss man jetzt davon ausgehen , dass es nur 20 Euro kosten wird und im Umfang ein X-FACHES mehr drinn ist als draufsteht, ist ja immerhin von Blizzard - sorry.
Klar wird ein Addon von Mythic auch nur ein ADDON. was ich klar machen wollte ist, dass die Infos zu WAR sehr viel umfangreicher sind als die zu WOTLK und das Spiel im Moment sogar weniger kostet (durch den Freimonat).
Weiterhin kann ich es immernoch nicht verstehen , wie man bei einer Erweiterung schon freudestrahlend Monate im Voraus bestellen kann, wobei noch keinerlei Infos zu dem Addon vorhanden sind.

Ach ich habe übrigens nicht gesagt, dass es zu wenig Infos zu WAR gibt, also schieb mir bitte nicht die Worte anderer in den Mund, das ist keine Grundlage einer Unterhaltung.

*Edit



> Ich verstehe was du meinst. Jemand, der die großen Raidinstanzen nicht sehen kann, für den ist das Spiel irgendwann einfach langweilig. Ich hingegen raide (wieder) regelmäßig und das mit Leuten, die ich teilweise seit Release kenne. Logisch, dass ich da ein anderes Spielgefühl bekomme. Naja, und ich twinke leidenschaftlich gerne



Jo und Raiden ist ja auch sehr spannend, man wartet den Versuch ab in dem selbst der Letzte der 24 Anderen geschnallt hat, wann er welchen Knopf zu drücken hat - spektakulär.
Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich ich habe zwar nur die Instanzen bis Magtheridon und SSC gesehen aber die waren alle nur halb so toll, wie man sie sich vorstellt.
Es ist halt eine (meist lächerlich aussehende) Polygonwitzfigur die zu festgelegten Zeitpunkten eine Handlung vollzieht (Immer die selben IMMER) und es geht dann darum eine Sache auswendig zu lernen. Sorry aber das ist echt sehr spannend *ronie .Ich dachte eine Zeit lang auch,dass das Endgame genau das ist , was spaß macht (was daran lag, dass ich nicht geraidet habe) , ein paar Wochen Raiden zeigten aber schnell dass es genauso langweilig ist.Aber jeder WOW-Spieler wird jetzt natürlich schreien, "Nein das macht irre Spaß !" - schon klar.
Ich kann mir in meiner Freizeit echt was besseres vorstellen als 25 mal Magtheridon zu versuchen und jedesmal einen anderen in der Gruppe zu haben, der es versaut - Spaß pur !
Aber das muss jeder für sich wissen.


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2008)

Das Amazon einen Preis angeben muss, damit man es überhaupt vorbestellen kann ist dir nicht in den Sinn gekommen, oder? Immerhin kann es von Blizzard noch keine Preisempfehlung geben, da das Addon schlicht noch nicht fertig ist. Das ist das selbe, das Amazon ein ungefähres Releasedatum angeben muss. Da stand auch schon Dezember 07, und kam es da? Zu Guter Letzt ist es das gleiche Prozedere wie bei Burning Crusade, da waren es bei Amazon sogar 45 Euro und als ein Release absehbar war, kostete es Addongerecht 25 Euro. Na, und außerdem bin ich gespannt ob bei einem WAR-Addon dann ein Freimonat dabei ist (war beim WoW Grundspiel übrigens auch so). Und wieso soll man nicht vorbestellen? Man weiß doch was man bekommt? Neue Gebiete, Neue Quests etc. Schonmal dran gedacht dass das für viele reicht?

Desweiteren habe ich dir nur in den Mund gelegt, dass du ein Vollpreisspiel nicht mit einem Addon vergleichen sollst. Wieso du dich wegen der Infos angesprochen fühlst, weiß ich nicht. Ansonsten hätte ich den ganzen Absatz an dich gerichtet. Wer legt hier gerade wem was in den Mund?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also eine lächerlichere Begründung habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. Man ist in einem Multiplayerspiel immer von anderen abhängig, deswegen ist es ein Multiplayerspiel. Auch in WAR wirst du nicht weit kommen, wenn deine Mitspieler nicht mitdenken. Ohne jetzt genau den Ablauf eine Städteeroberung zu kennen, aber alleine wirst du da nichts reißen und wenn deine Kollegen da Mist bauen, wird die Stadt eben nicht erobert. Mal abgesehen davon wird man auch in WAR eine Folge an Klicks ausführen, um möglichst effektiv zu sein. Auch dort wird man im PvP wissen müssen, was man wann gegen einen Gegner machen sollte oder auch eben nicht. Der Unterschied da ist da lediglich, dass man gegen kein Script kämpft. Aber selbst in PvE Raids müssen neue Entscheidungen getroffen werden, wenn was unvorhergesehenens passiert.

Keine Ahnung ob du wirklich ernsthaft geraidet hast oder ob du dich einige Wochen hast ziehen lassen, mir und meinen Gildenkollegen macht es tierisch Spaß langsam aber sicher durch die Instanzen zu ziehen und neue Bosse zu probieren. Wenn DIR das keinen Spaß macht kann ich das akzeptieren, dass du anderen den Spaß absprichst ist allerdings mehr als lächerlich.

Aber - jetzt flame ich trotzdem mal ein bissel - bist du in WAR vermutlich dann der Programer und R0xX0r, der nie Fehler macht und seine Kollegen runterputzt wenn sie Fehler machen. Und wenn ein PvP-Ziel/Schlacht nicht gewonnen wird, war es wohl wieder der neue in der Gruppe, der es versaut hat... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shiv0r (5. Februar 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Aber - jetzt flame ich trotzdem mal ein bissel - bist du in WAR vermutlich dann der Programer und R0xX0r, der nie Fehler macht und seine Kollegen runterputzt wenn sie Fehler machen. Und wenn ein PvP-Ziel/Schlacht nicht gewonnen wird, war es wohl wieder der neue in der Gruppe, der es versaut hat...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hehe, scheinst dich wohl scheinbar mit solchen auszukennen^^

Hört sich alles danach an, als seies du einer der jenigen die sowas zu hören bekommen, weil es für diese etwas "unvorher gesehenes" im PVE gibt, sorry aber "MADE MY DAY"!!

MfG


----------



## Norei (5. Februar 2008)

colamix schrieb:


> Das Spiele wie Herr der Ringe Online auch als WoW Killer gehandelt wurden ist zwar irgendwie klar, weil die wow gegner das so hervorrufen. Allerdings war das für mich nicht gerade logisch weil ich von vorn herein wusste das Hdro nicht so super wird. Mal ehrlich wieviele Spiele von Kinofilmen sind gut?? Zudem war ich kurz in der Beta und hab das Spiel sofort wieder deinstalliert weil ich sofort gesehen hab das ich da doch lieber wow spiele.


HdRO ist super geworden. Am besten finde ich, dass sie es geschafft haben, keinen WoW-Killer zu bauen, sondern ein Spiel, dass die ganzen WoW-fanbois abschreckt und draußen lässt. 
Es wird keinen WoW-Killer geben, weil jedes neue Spiel eine Zielgruppe hat. WoW hat es durch super Timing, super Werbung und ein eingängliches Spielprinzip geschafft, sehr viele Zielgruppen hinter sich zu vereinen. Viele Leute meiner Zielgruppe sind nun bei HdRO und darüber freue ich mich. Viele Leute, die ich bei WoW am liebsten auf den Mond geschossen hätte, sind da geblieben, darüber freue ich mich auch. Du gehörst augenscheinlich zur letzteren Gruppe. Danke, Colamix.


----------



## Pymonte (5. Februar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Jo und Raiden ist ja auch sehr spannend, man wartet den Versuch ab in dem selbst der Letzte der 24 Anderen geschnallt hat, wann er welchen Knopf zu drücken hat - spektakulär.
> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich ich habe zwar nur die Instanzen bis Magtheridon und SSC gesehen aber die waren alle nur halb so toll, wie man sie sich vorstellt.
> Es ist halt eine (meist lächerlich aussehende) Polygonwitzfigur die zu festgelegten Zeitpunkten eine Handlung vollzieht (Immer die selben IMMER) und es geht dann darum eine Sache auswendig zu lernen. Sorry aber das ist echt sehr spannend *ronie .Ich dachte eine Zeit lang auch,dass das Endgame genau das ist , was spaß macht (was daran lag, dass ich nicht geraidet habe) , ein paar Wochen Raiden zeigten aber schnell dass es genauso langweilig ist.



Sry aber alles bis Ende SSC und FDS is weder Endcontent noch spannend... Danach gehen die lustigen, sehr schweren und nicht zu 100% auswendiglernbaren Encounter (Keal'thas, Teron Blutschatten, Archimonde, Gurtogg Blutball, Reliquiar der Seelen, usw)

Das nur BtW denn raiden macht spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ansonten /sign


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2008)

@Shiv0r
In der Tat kenne ich mich mit solchen Leuten aus. Jeder kommt irgendwann mal mit denen aneinander. Der Unterschied ist nur der, ich mache Fehler, erkenne sie und versuche sie abzustellen. Da sich manche andere für unfehlbar halten, merken die gar nicht wenn die selbst Scheisse gebaut haben. Sargado stelle ich auch aus diesem Grund ein wenig in die Ecke, weil er ja der Meinung ist, dass ein neuer in der Gruppe einen Bosskill versauen könnte. Das er aber selbst zu einem Wipe beitragen könnte, lässt er mal außen vor. Naja, im Endeffekt glaube ich noch nicht mal, das das seine wirkliche Meinung ist, sondern dass er nur was an den Haaren herbeigezogen hat, um WoW schlecht zu reden (ähnlich wie das tolle Preisargument).

Übrigens finde ich es auch "bedenklich", dass du das "Unvorhergesehene im PvE" ins Lächerliche ziehst. Oder meinst du, wir brechen beispielsweise Versuche ab weil mitten im Kampf der/ein MT-Heiler vom Server geworfen wird, oder der Tank eines Adds etc.? Ich muss dir ja nicht erklären, dass man da schnell umstellen muss, damit der MT stehen bleibt oder versuchen muss das Add anderweitig zu kontrollieren. Und von technischen Problemen abgesehen kommt es auch immer mal vor, dass es im Bosskampf nicht so läuft wie es soll, auch weil jemand eventuell einen Fehler gemacht hat. Wieso ich dir mit der Aussage also den Tag "gemacht" haben soll, musst du mir erklären.

Naja, dann belasse ich es auch dabei. Ist ja eh schon alles Offtopic, und hier geht es ja ursprünglich um Kampfanimationen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (5. Februar 2008)

> Also erstmal glaubt doch nicht ernsthaft jemand, dass das WoW-Addon 40 Euro kostet? Das wird sich je nach Händler wieder bei 25 Euro bewegen. Was sind denn das für Argumente bitte? Einerseits wird sich gewundert, wieso Mythic so schleppend mit Infos rausrückt (aber da sicher noch mehr kommt) und im Gegenzug werden die ebenfalls spärlichen Infos von WotLK als final bezeichnet und als alles was das Addon bietet. Mal abgesehen davon dass wir hier von einem Fullgame und einem Addon sprechen. Ein Addon erweitert nunmal lediglich vorhandene Spielinhalte. Auch ein mögliches WAR-Addon wird das Spielkonzept nicht revolutionär drehen, sondern auch nur erweitern. Also Sargado, nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen, auch wenn beides Obst ist.



welcher böse Junge hat denn da meinen Nickname in deinen Absatz geschrieben, dass war bestimmt einer dieser hinterlistigen Forenmods ^^
Also ich habe mel gelernt, dass ein Absatz in einem Zusammenhang stehen.





> Aber - jetzt flame ich trotzdem mal ein bissel - bist du in WAR vermutlich dann der Programer und R0xX0r, der nie Fehler macht und seine Kollegen runterputzt wenn sie Fehler machen. Und wenn ein PvP-Ziel/Schlacht nicht gewonnen wird, war es wohl wieder der neue in der Gruppe, der es versaut hat...



wieso jetzt erst ? ich meine du gehst doch bewusst in ein WAR-Forum und versucht zu provozieren, wenn das kein flamen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentlich tut es mir schon für die anderen Leser hier leid, dass sie sich den Müll überhaupt durchlesen, den wir hier weit ab vom Thema schreiben^^






> Keine Ahnung ob du wirklich ernsthaft geraidet hast oder ob du dich einige Wochen hast ziehen lassen, mir und meinen Gildenkollegen macht es tierisch Spaß langsam aber sicher durch die Instanzen zu ziehen und neue Bosse zu probieren. Wenn DIR das keinen Spaß macht kann ich das akzeptieren, dass du anderen den Spaß absprichst ist allerdings mehr als lächerlich.



ich bin ein Spieler, der keinen ankreidet, wenn er etwas nicht kann und habe es auch nicht nötig mit irgendwelchem Roxxor/ruler oder was weiss ich für Begriffen um mich zu schmeissen.
Dennoch finde ich wenig spannend zu warten, bis es alle begriffen haben.
Desweiterem finden es die Leute schade, dass ich gehe. ich hatte immer eine tragende Rolle und bin kein eintasten DD'ler, der sich voll auf seinen Zusatzdmage verlassen kann um effektiv zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also auch wenn es vielleicht nicht verständlich für dich zu sein scheind reicht mir der Reiz des Epic nicht aus um ein Spiel gut zu finden.

Sind wir doch mal beide ganz ehrlich , eine Hochstimmung kommt immer dann auf, wenn der Mob liegt und der richtige Loot drin ist ^^ . DAS hat aber wenig mit dem Spielspaß zu tun.




> Also eine lächerlichere Begründung habe ich auch noch nicht gehört. Man ist in einem Multiplayerspiel immer von anderen abhängig, deswegen ist es ein Multiplayerspiel. Auch in WAR wirst du nicht weit kommen, wenn deine Mitspieler nicht mitdenken. Ohne jetzt genau den Ablauf eine Städteeroberung zu kennen, aber alleine wirst du da nichts reißen und wenn deine Kollegen da Mist bauen, wird die Stadt eben nicht erobert. Mal abgesehen davon wird man auch in WAR eine Folge an Klicks ausführen, um möglichst effektiv zu sein. Auch dort wird man im PvP wissen müssen, was man wann gegen einen Gegner machen sollte oder auch eben nicht. Der Unterschied da ist da lediglich, dass man gegen kein Script kämpft. Aber selbst in PvE Raids müssen neue Entscheidungen getroffen werden, wenn was unvorhergesehenens passiert.




Ich bin ein Multiplayerspieler aus überzeugung, aber dennoch danke ich dir für die Beschreibung.
Ich habe schon in vielen Gemeinschaften gespielt und in allen habe ich einen sehr angenehmen und ruhig Eindruck hinterlassen.Das man wissen sollte , was in welcher Situation zu tun ist erklärt sich wohl von selbst, da wir hier von einem Spiel reden und Spiele will man gewinnen , ach ne will man nicht man will Lila Items - sorry.
Ein Auswendig lernen von Mobs um dann wie ein dressiertes Tier seine Stimulanz in form von einem Lila Gegenstand zu erhalten der dann von einer positiven Verstärkung in Form von "Boah wo hasse das denn her" in Hauptstadt XY  ergänzt wird ist MIR zu langweilig.
Aber auch hier wieder meine Aussage "Aber das muss jeder für sich wissen."



> Sry aber alles bis Ende SSC und FDS is weder Endcontent noch spannend... Danach gehen die lustigen, sehr schweren und nicht zu 100% auswendiglernbaren Encounter (Keal'thas, Teron Blutschatten, Archimonde, Gurtogg Blutball, Reliquiar der Seelen, usw)
> 
> Das nur BtW denn raiden macht spass  aber ansonten /sign



muss ich dir so glauben wie du es schreibst und das mache ich auch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für mich wird dieser Inhalt allerdings nicht mehr erreicht.
Also kann ich die Aussagen für MICH so stehen lassen *gg


----------



## Shintuargar (5. Februar 2008)

Ach Sargado, wenn ich zum flamen hier wäre, wäre ich die Sache anders angegangen. Aber schön dass du mir erzählen willst, wieso ich eigentlich wirklich hier bin. Danke dafür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  So langsam glaube ich, die WAR-Community wird den selben Querschnitt wie die WoW-Community haben.

Ich habe mal gelernt, dass man an eine einzelne Person gerichtete Absätze mit @name beginnt. Aber gut, da es da keine einheitliche Regelung gibt und ich dir erklärt habe wie ich es meinte soll es damit auch gut sein.

Was mir Spaß an WoW macht hatte ich allgemein verdeutlicht und Epics sind für mich nur Mittel zum Zweck, um den restlichen Content zu sehen. Ich werde in Kürze 31 und ich bin über den Punkt, irgendwo zu posieren, längst hinweg. In Wahrheit hatte es mich vor BC ziemlich angenervt, dauernd wegen dem legendären Hammer von Ragnaros angewhispert zu werden. Getoppt wurde das nur von den Goldverkäufern, als die noch direkt anflüstern konnten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zugegeben kann ich mir vom Endgame in WAR derzeit wenig vorstellen, aber auch da wird es doch sicherlich einen Punkt geben, wo man irgendwie das gleiche macht. Ok, durch das PvP Element gleicht sich das nicht alles, das sehe ich durchaus ein. Aber ob das dann auch Spaß macht muss man sehen. Um es auch für dich nochmal auszuführen: ich bin hier, weil mich WAR interessiert. Was mich nicht interessiert, interessiert mich eben nicht und was sollte ich sonst in dem dazugehörigen Forum? Nur bei manchen Sachen muss ich meinen Senf dazu loswerden.

Jetzt soll es das aber wirklich gewesen sein, denn in einem Punkt gebe ich dir vollends recht: Der Offtopic Müll langweilt sicherlich schon.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Februar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Dennoch finde ich wenig spannend zu warten, bis es alle begriffen haben.



DA muss ich mal einhaken. Es ist nicht das Verständnis, das den Leuten fehlt. Keiner ist zu blöd um die Aktionen zu begreifen, die er durchführen sollte. In der Theorie sollte wirklich ein Raid, der die Bosstaktik kennt und begriffen hat, diesen auch beim ersten Versuch legen. Ist das aber auch in der Praxis so? Nein. Warum?

Hier kommt die Fehlerquelle Nummer eins ins Spiel, die da heißt "Mensch". Kennst du den Spruch: "Kein Plan überlebt den Kontakt mit dem Feind"? Wenn man einen Boss nicht kennt, dann fehlt einem die Routine, alles ganz einfach und locker abzuarbeiten, selbst als guter Spieler kann man schonmal in Bedrängnis geraten oder versuchen, zwei oder drei Dinge auf einmal zu tun, was dann natürlich daneben geht.

Der Plan sieht in der Theorie selbst in Instanzen wie BT und Naxx einfach aus, es ist alles durchstrukturiert und klar erläutert, Char A muss zu Zeitpunkt B an Punkt C stehen... Dummerweise machen einem da teilweise Details einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Ein Priester der OOM geht, weil der Tank durch einen dummen Zufall im Programmablauf des Spiels etwas zu viel Schaden abbekommen hat etwa.

Fehler macht jeder Mensch. Der "Skill" beim PvE (so man es denn so nennen will) liegt darin, Fehler zu vermeiden. Im PvP ist es ein schwerer definierbares Erfolgskonzept, aber auch nicht schwerer zu beherrschen. In beiden Fällen geht es darum, was in welcher Situation gemacht werden muss. Der Unterschied: Im PvP kannst du dir meist einen Schnitzer erlauben - im Raid macht er schlimmstenfalls den Unterschied zwischen Loot und Wipe aus.

Anders gesagt: PvE spricht die "Taktiker" an, die alle Aktionen schon im voraus planen und alle Eventualitäten einkalkulieren. PvP ist eher was für die Menschen, die spontan reagieren und sich geänderten Situationen schnell anpassen.



> Sind wir doch mal beide ganz ehrlich , eine Hochstimmung kommt immer dann auf, wenn der Mob liegt und der richtige Loot drin ist ^^ . DAS hat aber wenig mit dem Spielspaß zu tun.



Wenn dem so wäre, dann hätte Diablo und seine Sequels wohl kaum so reißenden Absatz gefunden. Spielspaß ist je nach Spiel und Spielweise unterschiedlich zu definieren. Es soll sogar Typen geben, für die der größte Spielspaß entsteht, wenn sie anderen auf die Nerven gehen können (Ganker). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das man wissen sollte , was in welcher Situation zu tun ist erklärt sich wohl von selbst, da wir hier von einem Spiel reden und Spiele will man gewinnen , ach ne will man nicht man will Lila Items - sorry.



Zu WISSEN, was man tun muss und es auch auszuführen sind zwei paar Schuhe. Die Frage ist: Wie groß ist die Fehlertoleranz für den Fall dass du es nicht 1:1 umsetzt, was eigentlich in deinem Kopf abläuft?



> Ein Auswendig lernen von Mobs um dann wie ein dressiertes Tier seine Stimulanz in form von einem Lila Gegenstand zu erhalten der dann von einer positiven Verstärkung in Form von "Boah wo hasse das denn her" in Hauptstadt XY  ergänzt wird ist MIR zu langweilig.



Die Prinzipien von PvP und PvE sind nicht so unterschiedlich, wie du es hier unterstellst. Auch PvP ist nichts weiter, als das Anwenden von "Erfolgsrezepten" auf unterschiedliche Situationen. "Ah, ein Warri! Den setz ich mit Frostzaubern fest und behark ihn aus der Distanz!" "Ah, ein Heiler! Der muss zuerst fallen!" Der wesentliche Unterschied ist, dass der PvP'ler versucht, seinen eigenen Char möglichst perfekt zu kontrollieren, der PvE'ler kontrolliert den Boss den er bekämpft. Die Variablen sind dieselben, sie haben nur unterschiedlichen Inhalt.


----------



## Sagardo (5. Februar 2008)

> Kennst du den Spruch: "Kein Plan überlebt den Kontakt mit dem Feind"?



Ich kenne sogar "Nichts ist so beständig , wie die Veränderung/der Wandel" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Anders gesagt: PvE spricht die "Taktiker" an, die alle Aktionen schon im voraus planen und alle Eventualitäten einkalkulieren. PvP ist eher was für die Menschen, die spontan reagieren und sich geänderten Situationen schnell anpassen.



gebe ich dir  teilweise Recht, da der Taktikanteil im PVE doch auf die Raidleitung begrenzt ist und die Raidspieler eher die klassischen "Marionetten" sind, die einfach nur reagieren müssen auf Zuruf oder Anweisung.
Leider lässt du dabei aber noch die Spielvariante des RVR dabei aussen vor, die ja das Glanzstück von WAR darstellen soll.
Hier sind Taktiker gefragt so wie es auch Marionetten gibt, die allerdings nicht nach direktem Plan kämpfen können sondern relativ flexibel in ihren Handlungen bleiben müssen.
Also kann man sagen , dass das RVR die komplette Pallette der Fähigkeiten anspricht.



> Zu WISSEN, was man tun muss und es auch auszuführen sind zwei paar Schuhe. Die Frage ist: Wie groß ist die Fehlertoleranz für den Fall dass du es nicht 1:1 umsetzt, was eigentlich in deinem Kopf abläuft?



klar die meissten Kämpfe/Spiele oder Schlachten werden durch Fehler entschieden sie sind ein Grundbestandteil eines jeden Spiels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Die Prinzipien von PvP und PvE sind nicht so unterschiedlich, wie du es hier unterstellst. Auch PvP ist nichts weiter, als das Anwenden von "Erfolgsrezepten" auf unterschiedliche Situationen. "Ah, ein Warri! Den setz ich mit Frostzaubern fest und behark ihn aus der Distanz!" "Ah, ein Heiler! Der muss zuerst fallen!" Der wesentliche Unterschied ist, dass der PvP'ler versucht, seinen eigenen Char möglichst perfekt zu kontrollieren, der PvE'ler kontrolliert den Boss den er bekämpft. Die Variablen sind dieselben, sie haben nur unterschiedlichen Inhalt.



Man kann wohl schlecht abstreiten, dass PVP weniger vorauszuberechnen ist als ein Endboss.
Das hast du ja oben selber schon erläutert.
Es ist nun mal so, dass es wenig überraschendes gibt bei einem Endboss. 
Klar gibt es sachen wie LD'S oder Afkler oder lags oder... aber der Boss an sich agiert immer gleich.
Ich denke zwar auch , dass es eine große Anzahl an Spielern gibt, dessen Verhalten fast immer gleich ist und Diese dadurch auch leicht zu berechen sind aber schon die Ungewissheit was für eine Art Spieler einem gegenüber steht macht eine Variable mehr aus als im PVE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Sachen wie "zuerst den Heiler" sind auch Situationsabhängig und bei Kollisionsabfrage teilweise schwer zu realisieren.


----------



## Draco1985 (5. Februar 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> Ich kenne sogar "Nichts ist so beständig , wie die Veränderung/der Wandel"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na dann ist dein Horizont schon mal bedeutend weiter, als der eines durchschnittlichen WoW-Spielers, schön dass es auch noch solche Menschen gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> gebe ich dir  teilweise Recht, da der Taktikanteil im PVE doch auf die Raidleitung begrenzt ist und die Raidspieler eher die klassischen "Marionetten" sind, die einfach nur reagieren müssen auf Zuruf oder Anweisung.



Das seh ich anders. Der Raid ist keine Erweiterung des Chars des Raidleiters, jeder Spieler muss selber wissen, was er zu tun hat.
Der Raidleiter hat effektiv die Funktion eines Vorgesetzten innerhalb einer militärischen Rangordnung: Es gibt ihn, weil einer die Richtung festlegen muss in die gelaufen wird und Aufgaben verteilt werden müssen. Gleichzeitig muss er aber davon ausgehen dass jeder, dem er eine Aufgabe zugewiesen hat sie auch adäquat erfüllen kann.



> Leider lässt du dabei aber noch die Spielvariante des RVR dabei aussen vor, die ja das Glanzstück von WAR darstellen soll.
> Hier sind Taktiker gefragt so wie es auch Marionetten gibt, die allerdings nicht nach direktem Plan kämpfen können sondern relativ flexibel in ihren Handlungen bleiben müssen.
> Also kann man sagen , dass das RVR die komplette Pallette der Fähigkeiten anspricht.



Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen, außer einem /sign.

Ein Grund, warum WAR zumindest im Bereich PvP WoW deutlich hinter sich lassen dürfte - WoW bietet diese Möglichkeit in diesem Maßstab gar nicht, bzw. wird sie nicht konsequent genutzt. Nur Stammgruppen haben meiner wenigen Erfahrung nach festgelegte Aufgaben, eine Randomgruppe ist viel zu chaotisch (weshalb ich PvP bei WoW auch meide wie Dracula den Knoblauch).



> Man kann wohl schlecht abstreiten, dass PVP weniger vorauszuberechnen ist als ein Endboss.
> Das hast du ja oben selber schon erläutert.
> Es ist nun mal so, dass es wenig überraschendes gibt bei einem Endboss.
> Klar gibt es sachen wie LD'S oder Afkler oder lags oder... aber der Boss an sich agiert immer gleich.
> ...



Ich bin mir fast sicher dass dir das bewusst ist, aber nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Im PvP funktioniert "Unberechenbarkeit", weil dort die Spieler auf etwa demselben Stand sind (oder sein sollten im Falle von WoW). Wenn du einem Gegner, der Spieler mit drei Schlägen umhauen kann, selber aber erst nach zehntausend Schlägen umkippt, ein Zufallselement einprogrammierst, dann wird es frustrierend weil unschaffbar schwer. Im PvE darf es keine Unsicherheit geben, weil es sonst keine dicken, fetten Monsterbosse geben dürfte - und das wäre für JEDEN langweilig, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem: Einen wirklich guten PvP-Spieler (unterstelle ich jetzt einfach mal) überrascht auch nichts mehr.

Ich würde soweit gehen, dass es einen sehr guten PvP'ler ausmacht, mit jeder Aktion seines Gegners bereits im Voraus zu rechnen. Immerhin ist das Repertoir an Fahigkeiten bei Spielen ja programmiertechnisch bedingt relativ überschaubar. Das wird dadurch weiter reduziert, dass sich "Patentrezepte" unter den Spielern verbreiten. Es gibt ja einige "Was mache ich als XYZ gegen ABC?"-Threads. 

Wer einmal gelernt hat, diese Patentrezepte zu kontern, der hat auf der Straße zum Sieg schonmal einen großen Schritt getan. Alles weitere ist nur die minutiöse Anwendung und schnelle Reaktion - also auch "nur" Auswendiglernen.


----------



## Shiv0r (5. Februar 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Shiv0r
> 
> 
> Übrigens finde ich es auch "bedenklich", dass du das "Unvorhergesehene im PvE" ins Lächerliche ziehst. Oder meinst du, wir brechen beispielsweise Versuche ab weil mitten im Kampf der/ein MT-Heiler vom Server geworfen wird, oder der Tank eines Adds etc.? Ich muss dir ja nicht erklären, dass man da schnell umstellen muss, damit der MT stehen bleibt oder versuchen muss das Add anderweitig zu kontrollieren. Und von technischen Problemen abgesehen kommt es auch immer mal vor, dass es im Bosskampf nicht so läuft wie es soll, auch weil jemand eventuell einen Fehler gemacht hat. Wieso ich dir mit der Aussage also den Tag "gemacht" haben soll, musst du mir erklären.




Weil das was du beschreibst, für mich zur "höheren Gewalt" zählt, also ist es nicht wirklich schwer, wenn ein MT_Heiler nen dc hat, einfach einen anderen heilen zu lassen. Schlimmer is es natürlich, wenns den MT selber trifft, aber das sind wie gesagt dinge, die im großen und ganzen nichts bzw wenig mit "Player Skill" zutun haben.

Also was Unvorhergesehenes kann bitte denn passieren?! Andereseits haben ich schon oft die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es doch wohl Spieler gibt, die sich im PVE-Raid im Kampf  überraschen lassen bzw eher eine Überraschung an sich sind.^^

Edit: So könnte man zB bei AOC jedesmal in der Woche an einem anderen Tag den Server abstürzen lassen um etwas "Unvorhergesehenes" zu erreichen.. hehe, der musste jetzt sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Nevad (14. Februar 2008)

Ihr immer  mit euerm "WoW-Killer"..

Ist es für euch nicht möglich zu akzeptieren,dass auch mehr als ein MMORPG "gut" sein kann?

Es gibt einige gute Mmos,die zeitgleich betrieben werden,da gibts keinen Krieg zwischen den Communitys!

Jedes Spiele hat halt seine Vor -und Nachteile,ist einfach so.


Nehmen wir z.B. WoW und GuildWars:
WoW finde ich im PvE besser,
dafür rockt GW einfach mit PvP.


Außerdem finde ich,dass man wow und war sogesehen garnicht richtig vergleichen kann,weil sie einfach andere Ziele haben.


----------



## Draco1985 (14. Februar 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Es gibt einige gute Mmos,die zeitgleich betrieben werden,da gibts keinen Krieg zwischen den Communitys!



WoW und WAR sind, was die Community angeht, nunmal echte Intimfeinde (überwiegend jedenfalls behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, auch wenn ich wohl beides zocken werde). Grund dafür: Blizzard und Games Workshop haben einen... naja, nennen wir es "einseitigen kreativen Austausch" betrieben (bzw. ursprünglich Blizzard bei GW).

Es ist wie bei den Sci-Fi-Universen: Wenn Trekkies und Warsies einen Flamewar starten, dann versucht der neutrale Mensch auch nicht zu schlichten.

Er springt in Deckung und hofft, nicht zwischen den Fronten aufgerieben zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamboland (20. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> WoW und WAR sind, was die Community angeht, nunmal echte Intimfeinde (überwiegend jedenfalls behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal, auch wenn ich wohl beides zocken werde). Grund dafür: Blizzard und Games Workshop haben einen... naja, nennen wir es "einseitigen kreativen Austausch" betrieben (bzw. ursprünglich Blizzard bei GW).
> 
> Es ist wie bei den Sci-Fi-Universen: Wenn Trekkies und Warsies einen Flamewar starten, dann versucht der neutrale Mensch auch nicht zu schlichten.
> 
> ...



Zumal ich als WAR Fan und WoW-nicht-möger, behaupte das in den nächsten 3-4 Jahren kein Spiel WoW vom Thron stoßen wird. 

Das bedeutet ja nicht das andere Spiele nicht auch erfolg haben werden, aber SO, das wird es vorerst nicht mehr geben.


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2008)

omfg`´Lazorgunz schrieb:


> NDA-Verstoß



NDA-Verstoß gelöscht - omfg-Lazorgunz, bitte keine Infos aus der Beta posten. Danke.


----------



## Varnamys (22. Februar 2008)

Sorry, wenn's eigentlich offtopic ist, aber Falschaussagen sollte man korrigieren.



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Das Amazon einen Preis angeben muss, damit man es überhaupt vorbestellen kann ist dir nicht in den Sinn gekommen, oder? Immerhin kann es von Blizzard noch keine Preisempfehlung geben, da das Addon schlicht noch nicht fertig ist. Das ist das selbe, das Amazon ein ungefähres Releasedatum angeben muss. Da stand auch schon Dezember 07, und kam es da?
> 
> Zu Guter Letzt ist es das gleiche Prozedere wie bei Burning Crusade, da waren es bei Amazon sogar *45 Euro* und als ein Release absehbar war, kostete es Addongerecht *25 Euro*.


*husthust* Entweder scheint dein Gedächtnis nicht das Beste zu sein oder ich will von Amazon mein Geld zurück. Ich hab das nämlich für teureres Geld am VÖ-Tag bekommen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (22. Februar 2008)

Bemerkenswert, wie man sich wegen so einer Nichtigkeit zusätzliche Arbeit macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Butter bei die Fische, in der Tat hatte ich eigentlich 25 Euro im Kopf, aber da kam noch ein Gutschein mit rein, an den ich nicht mehr gedacht hatte.

Dennoch bleibt die eigentliche Aussage, dass der Preis, der momentan bei Amazon angegeben ist, nicht so bleibt. Wenn man also schon den Preis als Totschlagargument nimmt, dann sollte man wenigstens den endgültigen nehmen. Die knapp 34 Euro für BC stimmen, hab eben selbst nochmal nachgeschaut (sonst wäre mir der Gutschein nicht in Erinnerung gekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Chaisheng (22. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Mach Dir ma keinen Kopp mein Junge, das wird schon...Ist schliesslich immer noch Beta. -Ich finde das sagt schon alles. Sich jetzt schon den Kopf zerbrechen, an Beta Grafiken bzw. Animationen führt eh wieder nur zu kuriosen Spekulationen...Was könnte eventuell, was wird...
> Ausserdem was sollen diese ständigen Vergleich WoW<-->WAR? Jedes Spiel hat seine Vorzüge und seine Nachteile, so einfach ist das.
> Allerdings muss ich auch selbst sagen, wenn dann noch AoC rauskommt, wird Blizzard die letzte Monatsgebühr von mir bekommen haben.



100% /signed, du kannst WAR nicht mit WoW vergleichen, da auch das Ziel/ die Richtung des Gameplays in eine ganz andere Richtung läuft.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was die Animationen angeht, die sind schon um einiges weiter als in den letzten Videos! Nur soviel: 
WAR wird eine neue Ära des MMOPRGs in unser getrautes Heim bringen!

Im looking forward to the Release!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antimon (22. Februar 2008)

Was erwartet ihr eigentlich?
Mir gefallen die Kampfanimationen ganz gut. 
Soll ein klobiger und schwerfälliger Ork denn wie ne
Ballerina um das feindliche Schwert tanzen oder
nen Magier 5 Pirouetten machen, bis schlußendlich aus den
Augen nen Feuerball kommt?
Bleibt doch mal endlich aufn Boden.

Derjenige, der versucht WoW mit War zu vergleichen und 
meint in War den Nachfolger von WoW zu finden, wird sowieso
enttäuscht sein und schnell wieder zum WoW zurückkehren.
War ist eben ein neues MMORPG, das ganz andere Konzepte hat.
Ebenso könntet ihr PoBS mit WoW vergleichen.


----------



## black wolf (22. Februar 2008)

gultis schrieb:


> hier lohnt es sich vieleicht mal den vergleich mit wow zu wagen .... in dem video standen sie so gut wie nur rum , in wow rennt man rum un die meisten hüpfen dazu was das zeug hält ich denk dadurch wirkt es einfach nur dinamischer , man wird sehen wies dan ingame auschaut aber ich denke (hoffe) nich das es so bleibt



Man muss dabei bedenken, dass es bei WAR kein durchlaufen von Gegnern (oder überhüpfen) wie bei WoW gibt. Von hinreichend starken Gegnern wird man aufgehalten, muss also erstmal mit dem Gegner fertigwerden, der vor einem steht, bevor man zum 'Caster' dahinter rennen kann.


----------



## Sabaoth (22. Februar 2008)

Ich versteh es einfahc nicht , warum es manche Leute nicht in ihren kopf kriegen:

In einer Beta wird sowas wie Grafik,Musik,Animationen etc. ganz zuletzt gemacht bzw implementiert...
Es gibt wichtigeres .... zb.: Balancing,Gameplay etc.

Ich bin mir sicher das das alles nur platzhalter sind die jetzigen optischen und klanglichen dinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Für das Imperium , Sabaoth


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (24. Februar 2008)

Antimon schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr eigentlich?
> Mir gefallen die Kampfanimationen ganz gut.
> Soll ein klobiger und schwerfälliger Ork denn wie ne
> Ballerina um das feindliche Schwert tanzen oder
> ...




HAHA XD. Ich musste sowas von lachen wie ich mir das bildlich vorgestellt hatte.

b2T: Also ich finde die Animationen sind schon `n bisschen klobig, aber es geeeeht


----------



## Teran Fethril (25. Februar 2008)

Einfach abwarten. Man kann nicht über Eier reden, bevor das Huhn sie gelegt hat!

Gruß, Teran


----------



## Dentus (25. Februar 2008)

Gerade über MMO's kann man nichts sagen bevor sie eine Weile gelaufen sind. Wie ist das Endgame, Langzeitmotivation etc. ?

Trotzdem bin ich, durch alles was ich bisher so gesehen habe der Meinung das WAR ziemlich veraltet auf den Markt kommen wird und Age of Conan der Wirkliche Konkurrent für WoW ist.


----------



## patrick.c (26. Februar 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Video gestern auch mal angeschaut. So schlimm fand ich die Animationen nicht. Sie wirkten in der Tat etwas plump und unspektakulär. Aber da hab ich schon schlimmeres gesehen. Jedoch wohl wahr, dass man sich von so einem Titel mehr wünschen darf.
> 
> WAR werd ich mir sicher allein schon wegen der Neugier anschauen. Allerdings freue ich mich mehr auf Age of Conan.
> 
> ...


Das Spiel ist in der BETA(!).
Das ist normal, daß viele Animationen nicht eingebaut sind und nur Platzhalter enthalten.


----------



## Sagardo (26. Februar 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Gerade über MMO's kann man nichts sagen bevor sie eine Weile gelaufen sind. Wie ist das Endgame, Langzeitmotivation etc. ?
> 
> Trotzdem bin ich, durch alles was ich bisher so gesehen habe der Meinung das WAR ziemlich veraltet auf den Markt kommen wird und Age of Conan der Wirkliche Konkurrent für WoW ist.




Wenn nicht die FSK 18 und die relativ hohen Anforderungen wären, könnte man sogar über diese Aussage nachdenken , aber durch eingrenzung der Zielgruppe auf über 18 und dann noch Highendrechner User muss ich sagen ist die Chance nicht sooo groß.

Klar werden jetzt wieder einige schreien, das man AOC auch runterskallieren kann. Nur sollte man auch bedenken, dass es dann nichtmehr so gut aussieht und dadurch diesen Pluspunkt (Grafik) verliert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. Februar 2008)

klar sind die animationen noch nicht das herausragende Merkmal aber sie arbeiten daran, und bevor ich ein Spiel mit klasse animationen spiele das einem nichts bietet, kann ich auch offline spielen.

und auf dem video hier vom 31. Januar sieht man doch sehr schön das das einfach nur besser werden kann
http://www.warhammeronline.com/german/media/video/

Und was die Grafik angeht, hey die sollte bei Computerspielen nicht der Hauptgrund sein weil ich ein Spiel spiele , sie verpackt mir das ganze einfach hübsch ^^


----------



## Larandera (26. Februar 2008)

Iwie ist es nervig wen hier leute schreiben: AoC wird Konkurrent,War wird WoW auflösen..etc. ist sowas von total sinnlos OO

Wer gerne eine eher schnelllebige community mag,und auch etwas naja,noob like(also die leute die die ganze zeit meinen sie sind die besten,gibt ja trozdem viele die ok sind-Todeskrallen-) und die Comicgrafik mag, dann auch noch gerne immer das gleiche macht,also Instanz,Gold,Items farmen. Addon das gleiche,der ist in WoW gut aufgehoben. es gibt in wow pvp-pve. 

Wer gerne atmosphäre hat,wer gerne mit den Leuten zb auf nen rp server wirklich rp machen will,wer gerne HdR mag,die Bücher gelesen hat(keine vorraussetzung),wer gerne nicht nur instanzen/item farmen will,wer Housing mag, individuele charaktereigenschaften mag,viele ausdrucksmöglichkeiten haben will durch emotes,gerne mit der laute oder sowas spielt,ist in Lotro genau richtig.

Wer gerne PvP macht,Festungen einnimmt,wer gerne durch PvP lvlt(weis nicht ob das nun richtig ist oder nicht,hab ich mal oft gehört,denke aber das das so ist),wer WAR mag,wer eine ähnliche Grafik wie Lotro möchte(also realistisch), und wer gerne Böse/Gut spielen will, ist sicher in Wa bald genau richtig aufgehoben.

Nun denke ich mir mal,das in zukunft die spieler mehr aufgeteilt werden. Also nicht alles bleibt bei WoW. Jeder soll das spielen was er mag.

!!WICHTIG!!
Das ist nur meine Meinung. Kein Angriff oder sonst etwas auf iein spiel oder gegen Wow(habs ja selber 2 jahre gespielt. bis lotro für mich kahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
 (nur kleiner ausschnitt von meinen anderen post die ne seite lang ind in nem anderen forum..^^)

Topic:
Die Animationen werden sicher besser. Sie werden ähnlich gute wie in otro verwenden denke ich,nur halt auf PvP basierenden Effekten etc.

wish you a nice day in the game you like


----------



## Kibi (26. Februar 2008)

*kratzt sich am Kopf* Kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist das ein teil von dem rvr video, welches seit nem Jahr im Internet korsiert. Weiss wer ob das der aktuelle stand ist?


----------



## HGVermillion (28. Februar 2008)

das müsste der aktuelle stand sein, in dem video seh ich bei dem schwenk über die DE menge schon einen Jünger, und die waren vor 1 Jahr noch nicht dabei


----------



## Chaisheng (28. Februar 2008)

Larandera schrieb:


> und wer gerne *Böse/Gut * spielen will, ist sicher in WAR bald genau richtig aufgehoben.



Bei WAR ist weder Ordnung noch Zerstörung richtig Böse oder Gut, dass haben die Entwickler mehrmals, auch selbst, betont!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosengarten (28. Februar 2008)

Jedoch ist es so das Ordnung die gewöhnliche Position der Guten einnimmt, da sie für, aus der Sicht vieler, das Rechte einstehen usw. und Zerstörung, wie der Name schon sagt, nichts gutes im Sinn hat, sondern nur den einzigen Gedanekn Anstrebt Rache bzw Macht.


----------



## Gromthar (28. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin seit knapp 3 Jahren WoW Spieler. Seit 4 Monaten ist für mich jeglicher ... also wirklich alles an Spielcontent durch, bis zum Erbrechen abgefarmt. Mittlerweile macht noch nicht einmal mehr das Twinken richtig Spaß. WoW ist mit dem Addon zum totalen Overkill totgepatcht worden. Es macht einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Am Ende macht man nur eines: FARMEN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Leveln (!!!)
- Ruf farmen
- Items farmen
- Mats farmen
- Ehre farmen
... nur um wieder noch bessere Items farmen zu können.

Klar, der Raidcontent macht schon Spaß - am Anfang. Es macht richtig Laune sich neue Bosse mit einem Raid zu erarbeiten, aber wenn man dies nicht mehr hat bleibt am Ende auch nicht viel übrig ausser Twinken. WoW ist ein "erweitertes" Diablo2, nicht mehr nicht weniger. Daher habe ich mein Abo von einigen Wochen auslaufen lassen.

Von WAR erwarte ich eigentlich auch nicht viel mehr. Eine andere Welt, vielleicht interessantere Quests, und vor allem KEIN Item-/Ruf-/Mats-Gefarme. Ich möchte nur noch unbeschwert einloggen, in irgendein Gebiet gehen mit ein paar Leuten irgendeine Stellung einnehmen, Städte erobern oder weiss der Geier was machen - auf jeden Fall nicht FARMEN müssen.

Videos von WAR, die ich bisher bestaunen durfte, zeigen mir ein relativ interessantes Spiel. Die Grafik ist sichtlich besser als die von WoW. Wenn noch das Gameplay passt und der Content durchaus auch im Endgame-Bereich interessant ist ("Maxlevel erreicht. Was nun?"), wird es sicherlich ein sehr gelungenes Spiel mit vielleicht auch starkem Rollenspielhintergrund.


----------



## Chaisheng (28. Februar 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Jedoch ist es so das Ordnung die gewöhnliche Position der Guten einnimmt, da sie für, aus der Sicht vieler, das Rechte einstehen usw. und Zerstörung, wie der Name schon sagt, nichts gutes im Sinn hat, sondern nur den einzigen Gedanekn Anstrebt Rache bzw Macht.



Dementiere ich in keinster Weise, der/die Spieler interpretieren es durchaus so, kennen wir ja aus World of Warcraft! Allianz = Gut, Horde = Böse. Aber auch da ist die Horde eigentlich ja nicht als "böse", genau so verhält es sich in WAR, zumindistens mal "Hystorisch" gesehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (28. Februar 2008)

Chaisheng schrieb:


> Bei WAR ist weder Ordnung noch Zerstörung richtig Böse oder Gut [...]



Joar... und sobald man das selber auch nur einmal im Imperium ausspricht findet man sich gleich bei den Flagellanten oder unter den "behütenden" Augen eines Hexenjägers wieder :-P

Während in Stormwind ständig ein nerviges Balg an einem vorbeirennt und "Meine Puppe, meine Puppe..." schreit, hört man in Altdorf wohl eher sowas wie:
"Häresie! Verbrennt den Ketzer!" oder vielleicht auch "Wir haben eine (Chaos-)Hexe gefunden... dürfen wir sie ein bisschen anzünden?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mal ne Frage zur Lore... gibt es eigentlich einen Grund für das was die Flagellanten tun, oder sind die tatsächlich nur zur Bestrafung von Ketzern da?


Edit:
Ah, schon gefunden
http://whfb.lexicanum.de/wiki/Flagellanten

Wer immer es auch erwähnt hat, sollte das lesen und dann nochmal sagen Ordnung seien die "Guten" ^^
Sind ungefähr so "gut", wie die Horde in WoW böse ist.


----------



## Efgrib (28. Februar 2008)

ich weiss nicht, wen ich mehr bemitleide - die wow'ler die ein mittelmässiges spiel verteidigen, als wäre es DIE offenbarung schelchthin, oder die  war'ler, die ein spiel verteidigen, das sie noch nicht einmal gespielt haben...


----------



## Wolfner (28. Februar 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht, wen ich mehr bemitleide - die wow'ler die ein mittelmässiges spiel verteidigen, als wäre es DIE offenbarung schelchthin, oder die  war'ler, die ein spiel verteidigen, das sie noch nicht einmal gespielt haben...




Wenn du damit mich meinst, ich bin nur ein einfacher Warhammer-Fan. Als MMO reizt mich Conan momentan mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So durchmischte Armeen wo Dunkelelfen neben Auserwählten des Khornes und Grünhäuten marschieren sind für mich eher ein Schmerz in den Augen :-p


----------



## Sagardo (29. Februar 2008)

> ich weiss nicht, wen ich mehr bemitleide - die wow'ler die ein mittelmässiges spiel verteidigen, als wäre es DIE offenbarung schelchthin, oder die war'ler, die ein spiel verteidigen, das sie noch nicht einmal gespielt haben...



Immerwieder schön, posts in einem Forum zu lesen, die eindeutig stellung zu dem Thema beziehen *gg
Aber mal eine andere Frage, wer bist du eigentlich als dass es uns interessieren könnte, dass du Mitleid mit uns hast ?


----------



## Efgrib (29. Februar 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Wenn du damit mich meinst,



wieso sollte ich dich damit meinen?


----------



## Korhil (29. Februar 2008)

ich find die leute immer witzig die ne beta für Freeplay halten wo alles schon "as built" vorhanden ist und nix mehr umgebaut wird,  vor allem grafische und animationstechnischer schnickschnack wird oft erst spät eingebaut.

Was nüzt einem die tolste Motion Cap Parrier animation wenn das spiel alle 2 minuten abstürzt.
Wer sich ne meinung von war bilden will soll auf den release oder open beta ( fals es sowas geben wird) warten. 

Stimme vorpostern zu, die wo am lautesten flamen sind diejenigen die ein wow 2.0 wollen, was sie aber GARANTIERT nicht vorfinden werden.

Es wird auch kein Daoc 2.0

Sondern War 1.0 <- !

Nur weil sie von anderen mmorpg's dinge kopieren heist das noch lange nicht das es wie das kopierte wird.
Wobei natürlich klar ist das war näher an daoc sein wird als an etwas anderem.

Genauso würde ein AOC2 näher an AOC sein als z.b. an potbs


----------



## Wolfner (29. Februar 2008)

Efgrib schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich dich damit meinen?



Naja, direkte Antwort. Wenn dem nicht so ist, auch fein :-]


----------



## Turican (2. März 2008)

Die Animationen sind wirklich unter aller Sau,nicht zeitgemäß und lieblos...wie der Grafikstyle.

Bei dem Spiel kommt nichts rüber.


----------



## Torrance (2. März 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Die Animationen sind wirklich unter aller Sau,nicht zeitgemäß und lieblos...wie der Grafikstyle.
> 
> Bei dem Spiel kommt nichts rüber.



Und bei deinem Gejaule auch nicht.


----------



## Gromthar (2. März 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Die Animationen sind wirklich unter aller Sau,nicht zeitgemäß und lieblos...wie der Grafikstyle.
> 
> Bei dem Spiel kommt nichts rüber.


Dann bleib eben bei WoW.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich finde immernoch, das noch so gute Grafik kein gutes Spiel vorhersagt. Nicht ohne Grund habe ich jahrelang ein 2D MORPG gespielt dessen Grafik an Amiga-Zeiten erinnerte - da ging es um Inhalte. Sollte WAR ein großartiges Gameplay bieten, wird es auch bei nicht perfekter Grafik ein wahnsinns Spiel - und genau darum geht es.

Ich vermute mal, die meisten Leser dieses Forums haben berits WoW gespielt und teilweise auch ausgereizt. WAR wird allerdings kein verbessertes WoW, sondern (hoffentlich) möglichst weit davon entfernt spielen. Allein schon der RvR Hintergrund ist etwas, dass Blizzard versprach, nie einhielt und nun nicht mehr eingebaut werden kann.


----------



## floyo123 (2. März 2008)

Hier nebenbei... ich wohn in Neurath bei Grevenbroich wir haben hier Europas größte Baustelle.

Die haben noch mehrere Jahre aber die Fassade sieht einfach scheiße aus. Total scheiße total hässlich, unmodern... Och Leute äußeres kommt zum Schluss 

Am Anfang istn Blatt Papier und am Ende ein Produkt, oder geht ihr auch irgendwohin und lacht
einen Maler aus obwohl der gerade erst skizziert hat?

Schönes Wochenende noch!


----------



## -Haihappen- (2. März 2008)

floyo123 schrieb:


> Hier nebenbei... ich wohn in Neurath bei Grevenbroich wir haben hier Europas größte Baustelle.
> 
> Die haben noch mehrere Jahre aber die Fassade sieht einfach scheiße aus. Total scheiße total hässlich, unmodern... Och Leute äußeres kommt zum Schluss
> 
> ...


Das bringt es auf den Punkt - urteilt erst, wenn ihr das fertige Produkt gesehen habt. Außerdem: sachlich bleiben.


----------



## Wolfner (2. März 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Und bei deinem Gejaule auch nicht.



Eines muss man der Aussage jedoch lassen: Es kommt nicht das rüber was Warhammer eigentlich ausmacht. Zumindest im Konflikt zwischen Chaos und Imperium. Bei den Zwergen sieht es schon ganz gut aus, aber wenn Menschen gegen marodierende Krieger des Chaos antreten ist das ganze Spiel noch viel zu bunt und hübsch.
Es sollte eigentlich ein matschiger, blutiger Krieg sein. Verwüstete Landstriche, ein grauer wolkenverhangener Himmel, peitschender Regen und verheerende Stürme, blutige Spuren der Chaoskrieger und das bittere Pfeifen des kalten Windes (gut den kann man schlecht in Screenshots einfangen :-P), all das fehlt in Age of Reckoning noch. Mark of Chaos bspw. hat dieses Flair einfach genial umgesetzt. Der Witz den die Entwickler gerechtfertigterweise bei den Orks einzubauen versuchen hat in den Nordlanden bspw. nicht das geringste zu suchen. Dort oben geht es in der Vorlage nunmal brutalst zu (so brutal, dass ich mir auch nicht vorstellen kann, dass man das mit einem Teen-Rating ordentlich umsetzen kann). Die Menschen dort sind ängstlich und fanatisch und im Schatten Norscas ist das schönste Licht, welches zu erwarten ist nunmal höchstens Zwielicht.

So sollte mal ein Screen aus den Chaosgebieten aussehen:
http://www.areagames.de/dataimages/orginal...pg_1152x720.jpg

Nicht so:
http://www.buffed.de/uploads/pics/news_war_quote03.jpg

Das ist nicht Kislev oder Norsca oder meinetwegen Talabecland. Das ist für mich das Arathi-Hochland und zeigt nicht mal ansatzweise das, was man sich bei der Vorlage vorstellt.

Und alleine die Tatsache, dass Leute über die Screenshots auf die Idee kommen können vom Stil her mit WoW zu vergleichen, lässt ernsthafte Zweifel an der Umsetzung der Welt aufkommen.

Vielleicht ist auch vom Norden noch zu wenig gezeigt worden. Allerdings denke ich trotzdem, dass sich die Entwickler mal ne Scheibe von Mark of Chaos abschneiden sollten.


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (3. März 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Hallo liebe WAR Fans. Nach dem ich den aktuellen Januar Newsletter mir durchgelesen habe und ja einige Sachen recht positiv finde, so wurde ich doch beim aktuellen Podcast sehr enttäuscht und stutzig. In diesem Video werden verschiedene RvR Kämpfe gezeigt. Doch statt das man richtige Ausweich/Blockanimationen in den Kämpfen erkennen kann, das aufprallen der Gegner oder das klirren der Klingen hört, sieht man stattdessen nur wie Chars plumb ohne irgendwelche richtigen Animationen durch andere Spieler durchschlagen, keine Zauberanimationen wo man denkt "Dat is ma geil" oder sonst irgendetwas und mal ganz ehrlich: DAS GEHT VIEL BESSER!
> 
> Diese Art von Animationen hab ich schon Ende 2005/Anfang 2006 in einem ersten Video gesehen und seither scheint sich nix geändert zu haben. Deswegen möchte ich jetzt gerne versuchen etwas zu unternehmen, damit dies geändert wird. Ich denke das es noch andere Spieler gibt, die aktuell damit unzufrieden sind und Leute die in der Beta sind, könnten ja mal diese Sache vortragen, bzw. in den Beta Foren versuchen weitere Spieler zu gewinnen, die der selben Meinung sind. Nur gemeinsam hat man eine Chance, das in der Beziehung etwas geändert wird und seit mal ehrlich, ihr wollt doch auch das WAR die neue Referenz im RvR MMOG Sektor wird. Also ran an die tasten und last uns gemeinsam versuchen etwas zu bewegen.
> 
> EDIT: Ich meine natürlich das Produktionsvideo, nicht den Podcast.^^



Aua, Kerl in der Kiste liest hier eingentlich irgendeiner die Faq zum Game und schaut auch mal ins Englische Forum? offensichtlich nicht auch Interviews würden geführt in dem die Entwickler Erklärten das die Animationen und Sounds erst noch kommen und das z.Zt. nur paltzhalter verwendet werden. DAs Game ist in der Closed Beta..hallo?! da aist klar das nicht alles drin ist und wer bei WoW von Dynamischen Kämpfen spricht...hust...! naja der ist eh wiet ab von gut und böse!


----------



## Torrance (3. März 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Eines muss man der Aussage jedoch lassen: Es kommt nicht das rüber was Warhammer eigentlich ausmacht. Zumindest im Konflikt zwischen Chaos und Imperium. Bei den Zwergen sieht es schon ganz gut aus, aber wenn Menschen gegen marodierende Krieger des Chaos antreten ist das ganze Spiel noch viel zu bunt und hübsch.
> Es sollte eigentlich ein matschiger, blutiger Krieg sein. Verwüstete Landstriche, ein grauer wolkenverhangener Himmel, peitschender Regen und verheerende Stürme, blutige Spuren der Chaoskrieger und das bittere Pfeifen des kalten Windes (gut den kann man schlecht in Screenshots einfangen :-P), all das fehlt in Age of Reckoning noch. Mark of Chaos bspw. hat dieses Flair einfach genial umgesetzt. Der Witz den die Entwickler gerechtfertigterweise bei den Orks einzubauen versuchen hat in den Nordlanden bspw. nicht das geringste zu suchen. Dort oben geht es in der Vorlage nunmal brutalst zu (so brutal, dass ich mir auch nicht vorstellen kann, dass man das mit einem Teen-Rating ordentlich umsetzen kann). Die Menschen dort sind ängstlich und fanatisch und im Schatten Norscas ist das schönste Licht, welches zu erwarten ist nunmal höchstens Zwielicht.
> 
> So sollte mal ein Screen aus den Chaosgebieten aussehen:
> ...



Damit magst wohl recht haben, aber solange das Spiel in einer Beta ist, kann NIEMAND sagen, das es "scheisse" oder ähnlich aussieht. Wenn es bei oder nach Release immernoch so "trostlos" und "öde" aussieht, wird niemand mehr sagen: du weisst es doch garnicht. Aber bis dahin ist noch einige Zeit. Und sich jetzt schon zu streiten über was was man garnicht weisst, ist einfach nur dumm.

So Amen !

Torrance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (3. März 2008)

Torrance schrieb:


> Damit magst wohl recht haben, aber solange das Spiel in einer Beta ist, kann NIEMAND sagen, das es "scheisse" oder ähnlich aussieht. Wenn es bei oder nach Release immernoch so "trostlos" und "öde" aussieht, wird niemand mehr sagen: du weisst es doch garnicht. Aber bis dahin ist noch einige Zeit. Und sich jetzt schon zu streiten über was was man garnicht weisst, ist einfach nur dumm.
> 
> So Amen !
> 
> ...




Ich sage nicht, dass es scheiße aussieht. Ich sage, dass der bisher eingeschlagene Kurs mit den anderen sehr guten Umsetzungen der Welt und der Vorlage noch nicht übereinstimmt bzw. es sind zwar gute Ansätze da (wie zB das Trollland), aber die Ideen die man dabei geschaffen hat wurden beim besten Willen noch nicht ausgereizt.
Es SOLL trostlos aussehen im Norden des Imperiums. Aber nicht im technischen sondern im stilistischen Sinn und der lässt sich bei der momentanen Kluft zwischen Umsetzung und Vorlage eben schon gut abschätzen. Natürlich nicht so gut, dass man sagen kann, das ist nun der Stand der Dinge zum Release, aber zumindest schon gut genug um Zweifel an einer ordentlichen Umsetzung der Atmosphäre haben zu können.
Wenn die Leute erst dann Kritik üben (kein geflame) wenn das Spiel erschienen ist, bringt das den Entwicklern nurmehr herzlich wenig.


----------



## Leoncore (8. März 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Ich sage nicht, dass es scheiße aussieht. Ich sage, dass der bisher eingeschlagene Kurs mit den anderen sehr guten Umsetzungen der Welt und der Vorlage noch nicht übereinstimmt bzw. es sind zwar gute Ansätze da (wie zB das Trollland), aber die Ideen die man dabei geschaffen hat wurden beim besten Willen noch nicht ausgereizt.
> Es SOLL trostlos aussehen im Norden des Imperiums. Aber nicht im technischen sondern im stilistischen Sinn und der lässt sich bei der momentanen Kluft zwischen Umsetzung und Vorlage eben schon gut abschätzen. Natürlich nicht so gut, dass man sagen kann, das ist nun der Stand der Dinge zum Release, aber zumindest schon gut genug um Zweifel an einer ordentlichen Umsetzung der Atmosphäre haben zu können.
> Wenn die Leute erst dann Kritik üben (kein geflame) wenn das Spiel erschienen ist, bringt das den Entwicklern nurmehr herzlich wenig.



Naja man sieht es ja schon an den blauen Bäumen der Hochelfen, das an der Umsetzung etwas schief geht. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wo die Entwickler einen Screen posteten, der angeblich Norsca darstellen sollte (finde den Link grade nicht). Hätte unter dem Screen kein Norsca gestanden, ich hätte gedacht das es dass Talabecland darstellen soll oder so. Kein Schnee, keine raue Küste, gar nix! Da brauch keiner anzukommen und zu sagen: "Ja is ja noch Beta!". An dem Grundgerüst wird sich nix mehr ändern, die Landschaften werden erst mal alle so bleiben. Von den Kampfanimationen bin ich ja mittlerweile doch noch überzeugt das sich das noch bessern wird. Das dicke Problem an der ganzen Sache: Das Spiel soll mehr WoW Zocker bzw. andere Leute anlocken, welche normalerweise nix mit WHFB zu tun haben, als die Tabletop Spieler an sich. Deswegen ist auch die ganze Landschaft bunt gehalten. Das ganze Spiel hat nix mit einem richtig düsteren Warhammer zu tun, noch mit einem komplexen DAoC, sondern richtet sich einfach an die Casual WoW Zocker die auf RvR stehen. Vor einigen Jahren waren andere Entwickler an einer anderen Warhammer Fantasy Umsetzung dran und die sah echt düsterer aus. Allein beim Trailer kucken, hat man ne richtig schöne Gänsehaut bekommen und die Musik an sich, einfach nur geil. Ich hab den Trailer leider nich mehr aufem Rechner, wenn ihn jemand noch hat, PM an mich oder Link!^^


----------



## Sagardo (8. März 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Naja man sieht es ja schon an den blauen Bäumen der Hochelfen, das an der Umsetzung etwas schief geht. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, wo die Entwickler einen Screen posteten, der angeblich Norsca darstellen sollte (finde den Link grade nicht). Hätte unter dem Screen kein Norsca gestanden, ich hätte gedacht das es dass Talabecland darstellen soll oder so. Kein Schnee, keine raue Küste, gar nix! Da brauch keiner anzukommen und zu sagen: "Ja is ja noch Beta!". An dem Grundgerüst wird sich nix mehr ändern, die Landschaften werden erst mal alle so bleiben. Von den Kampfanimationen bin ich ja mittlerweile doch noch überzeugt das sich das noch bessern wird. Das dicke Problem an der ganzen Sache: Das Spiel soll mehr WoW Zocker bzw. andere Leute anlocken, welche normalerweise nix mit WHFB zu tun haben, als die Tabletop Spieler an sich. Deswegen ist auch die ganze Landschaft bunt gehalten. Das ganze Spiel hat nix mit einem richtig düsteren Warhammer zu tun, noch mit einem komplexen DAoC, sondern richtet sich einfach an die Casual WoW Zocker die auf RvR stehen. Vor einigen Jahren waren andere Entwickler an einer anderen Warhammer Fantasy Umsetzung dran und die sah echt düsterer aus. Allein beim Trailer kucken, hat man ne richtig schöne Gänsehaut bekommen und die Musik an sich, einfach nur geil. Ich hab den Trailer leider nich mehr aufem Rechner, wenn ihn jemand noch hat, PM an mich oder Link!^^




Ich gebe euch recht, wenn ihr sagt, dass manche Gebiete sehr trostlos sein müssen.
Allerdings denke ich auch, dass man hier ein gesundes Mittelmaß finden muss. Denn wenn es zu trostlos ist wird man noch depressiv vor dem Rechner und das kann ja nicht sinn des Spiels sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde die Bilder zeigen schon, dass WAR kälter als die meisten Spiele ist, ja sogar kälter und trostloser als AOC. Aber ich hoffe Mythic übertreib es nicht zu sehr, auch wenn ihr es euch wünscht.

Zum Thema Norsca hier mal die offizielle "Karte" zu dem gebiet, also ich sehe da genug Küste. Leider kann ich nicht sagen, ob es dort viel/genug Schnee gibt.
Aber die Beschreibung des Gebietes sagt folgendes "Norsca ist ein trostloses Land, von felsigen Hügeln und düsteren Kiefernwäldern durchzogen und von langen Wintern heimgesucht, die das ganze Gebiet mit immerwährendem Frost bedecken".
Vielleicht und das ist nur eine vermutung ist das Gebiet damals noch nicht mit Schnee bedeckt gewesen, da es zu dem Zeitpunkt noch kein Wettersystem gab bzw. vielleicht gibt es das immernoch nicht ?
Oder aber das Gebiet war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch ncith fertig ? Oder aber ,und dann gebe ich dir recht  dass es schlecht ist, sie haben sich nicht an ihre eigene Beschreibung gehalten.


[edit]

http://www.buffed.de/uploads/pics/news_war_quote03.jpg

zu diesen Bild möchte ich einfach nur anmerken, dass man als Chaosspieler auch zu den Elfen/Orcs/Zwergen/Imperium oder was weiss ich wo hin gehen kann. Also wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, dass dieses Bild im Chaosgebiet gemacht wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (10. März 2008)

Ich hab den Trailer gefunden vom alten Warhammer Online, das zuvor entwickelt wurde.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkQvPQJ1_Dk


----------

